# Nine New HD channels, including, BBC America and FSC are now HD



## GrumpyBear

:hurah:

Watching BBC America, looks Great right now.

363 - Indieplex HD
365 - Retroplex HD
9430 - Tru TV HD 
9450 - BBC America HD 
9474 - E! HD 
9482 - Hallmark (E)] 
9483 - SportmanHD]
9512 - Showtime West HD 
9520 - Fox Soccer Channel HD

All the map downs work too!!! Sportsman is mapped down to 285.


----------



## dcbag

GrumpyBear said:


> :hurah:
> 
> Watching BBC America, looks Great right now.


I have not been able to find out much info on new dish hd today. Can you fill me in like what package these new channels are in?


----------



## GrumpyBear

dcbag said:


> I have not been able to find out much info on new dish hd today. Can you fill me in like what package these new channels are in?


Except for, Indie Retro which look like Platinum.
The other ones are in the same package as the SD versions are.


----------



## Galaxie6411

Same here, didn't know antiques road show was recorded in HD. Now I have a ton of timers to swap over.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Galaxie6411 said:


> Same here, didn't know antiques road show was recorded in HD. Now I have a ton of timers to swap over.


Yep, I have a few of those now too. I lock out the SD version, and if I don't move the timer, event is locked. Would rather redo a few timers, and enjoy the shows in HD, than live with SD. BBC America looks down right fantastic, Antiques roadshow just POP's. Can't wait for Top Gear, Kitchen Nightmares, Dr Who, and a few others.


----------



## phrelin

I forced a guide update on 612 and still don't have guide info beyond a couple of hours for BBCA HD. Are you getting full guide info?


----------



## GrumpyBear

phrelin said:


> I forced a guide update on 612 and still don't have guide info beyond a couple of hours for BBCA HD. Are you getting full guide info?


No I am only getting current and next show in the guide, right now.
I may try and force a download of the guide, but the game is too good at the moment.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Don't forget that Top Gear only just went HD in 2009 from the Polar Special onwards. Prior to that it was 576i PAL standard.


----------



## GrumpyBear

RasputinAXP said:


> Don't forget that Top Gear only just went HD in 2009 from the Polar Special onwards. Prior to that it was 576i PAL standard.


Oh realize that. We are only into the 2 episode of the current season, it will be nice to see what they look like. Even Previous season will look better than SD.


----------



## phrelin

GrumpyBear said:


> phrelin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forced a guide update on 612 and still don't have guide info beyond a couple of hours for BBCA HD. Are you getting full guide info?
> 
> 
> 
> No I am only getting current and next show in the guide, right now.
> I may try and force a download of the guide, but the game is too good at the moment.
Click to expand...

I think I'll just wait and let the overnight guide download handle it. Then I'll redo my timers. I'll have to deal with my recording of "The Inbetweeners" tonight. I'm really looking foward to "Survivors" Saturday.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Oh, dear. I didn't realize as a 61.5/110/119 guy I was getting stiffed on these additions. 

What the heck is up with THAT?


----------



## GrumpyBear

RasputinAXP said:


> Oh, dear. I didn't realize as a 61.5/110/119 guy I was getting stiffed on these additions.
> 
> What the heck is up with THAT?


Your not seeing any of them?


----------



## GrumpyBear

phrelin said:


> I think I'll just wait and let the overnight guide download handle it. Then I'll redo my timers. I'll have to deal with my recording of "The Inbetweeners" tonight. I'm really looking foward to "Survivors" Saturday.


Halftime so I did a test switch, and after downloading the new guide, I can see BBCA and the rest of them out to the 2/19 now. So get the guide now, and setup your timers.


----------



## jorossian

GrumpyBear said:


> Your not seeing any of them?


Nope, we sure aren't. I have a question in the "New HD Channels" thread. I'd appreciate if anyone has the answer to give me the scoop. I really want to watch the games this midweek rather than wait for a service appointment on a free weekend.


----------



## GrumpyBear

jorossian said:


> Nope, we sure aren't. I have a question in the "New HD Channels" thread. I'd appreciate if anyone has the answer to give me the scoop. I really want to watch the games this midweek rather than wait for a service appointment on a free weekend.


I see that Stewart has answered your question in the other thread. FSC is worth the ticket price so far. I would make that service call happen sooner than later.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

From what I've seen (Time Warner has had a few of these for a while now)... BBCAmerica also has some pretty good up-converts of SD-widescreen.

I saw some Doctor Who, for example, episodes that are 576i in the UK and BBCAmerica shows them upconverted to HD in widescreen proper... unlike when SyFy was showing these in letterbox.


----------



## CarolinaGuy79

Retroplex does this show just classic movies or do they also show classic TV shows Like Retro TV on OTA shows?


----------



## GrumpyBear

CarolinaGuy79 said:


> Retroplex does this show just classic movies or do they also show classic TV shows Like Retro TV on OTA shows?


From what I can see from now to the 19th, its just old movies


----------



## phrelin

Well I had a full BBCA HD guide on my 722 so I forced the guide update on my 612 again and it worked this time. So I reset my timers including "Survivors" on Saturday. I believe it will be 16:9 HD.

EDIT. From Wikipedia:


> The series was shot using 35 mm film. Warren said that this was chosen over high-definition cameras due to the low light levels that would be experienced when filming in a world without electricity and during an autumn filming period, and over Super 16 due to high-definition transmission requirements.


----------



## RasputinAXP

jorossian said:


> Nope, we sure aren't. I have a question in the "New HD Channels" thread. I'd appreciate if anyone has the answer to give me the scoop. I really want to watch the games this midweek rather than wait for a service appointment on a free weekend.


Agreed. I see a whole fat lot of nothing. I'm going to have to make a call.


----------



## GrumpyBear

FSC just showed highlights from the Liverpool vs Arsenal game from SD Setanta, wow, WHAT A DIFFERENCE. I would pay extra for Setanta in HD, but for Setanta SD, they couldn't pay me to watch it.


----------



## DustoMan

RasputinAXP said:


> Don't forget that Top Gear only just went HD in 2009 from the Polar Special onwards. Prior to that it was 576i PAL standard.


Actually it's the Polar Special (shot between seasons 9 and 10) and then there's a long gap between that and the most recent Series 14 that started shooting in HD. We are three episodes into Series 13 ATM so there's still some time before we get to see the true Top Gear HD experience. But I agree with GrumpyBear, it's going to look much much clearer on BBCA's HD feed and will hopefully fill up the whole screen.


----------



## GrumpyBear

DustoMan said:


> Actually it's the Polar Special (shot between seasons 9 and 10) and then there's a long gap between that and the most recent Series 14 that started shooting in HD. We are three episodes into Series 13 ATM so there's still some time before we get to see the true Top Gear HD experience. But I agree with GrumpyBear, it's going to look much much clearer on BBCA's HD feed and will hopefully fill up the whole screen.


We will find out in about 3 hrs. :joy:
I am feeling good about it, as Kitchen Nightmares looks much better, fills up the screen and its from 08 episode.
TNT and TBS could take some lessons from BBCA


----------



## Stewart Vernon

BBA America is one of the better channels in terms of presentation. They do have some good HD... and they have some nice upconverted 576i-to-HD widescreen as well.

Then for their 4:3 SD, they do the semi-zoom thing like some of the Discovery family where it mostly fills the screen, but is not stretched.


----------



## RasputinAXP

*sigh*


> (04-03rf) Alaina L. XNJ: I see the issue. BBC America HD is only coming off satellite 129 right now. We are looking to add it to 61.5 orbital (which is the HD satellite you have) in the near future.
> (04-03rf) Alaina L. XNJ: For now you will only be able to view it in SD
> me: near future?
> (04-03rf) Alaina L. XNJ: Right. We do not have an estimated date for that.
> (04-03rf) Alaina L. XNJ: We launch the HD channels to one HD satellite at a time to make sure there is no issues.
> (04-03rf) Alaina L. XNJ: You get 61.5


----------



## MSoper72

I just like to say for the subs of 119/110/61.5 .. The possible reason for no HD channels for the 61.5 location. Is that the satellite there is on its 9 of its 9 lives. Dish put in a request to move another sat to the 61.5 location. Until then, sorry folks. Either get a wing dish for 72.7 or a 1000.4 Dish setup.


----------



## scooper

MSoper72 said:


> I just like to say for the subs of 119/110/61.5 .. The possible reason for no HD channels for the 61.5 location. Is that the satellite there is on its 9 of its 9 lives. Dish put in a request to move another sat to the 61.5 location. Until then, sorry folks. Either get a wing dish for 72.7 or a 1000.4 Dish setup.


You're a little out of the loop, trust me - what rasputin posted makes more sense to me. There's plenty of HD on 61.5


----------



## GrumpyBear

Will be interesting to see how, long it takes for 61.5 to get these channels.


----------



## phrelin

I'm probably off base, but my speculative thought was that Dish intends for most customers to be on either 110°/119°/129° or 61.5°/72.7°/77° with fewer and fewer legacy SD customers using 110°/119°/61.5°.


----------



## scooper

phrelin said:


> I'm probably off base, but my speculative thought was that Dish intends for most customers to be on either 110°/119°/129° or 61.5°/72.7°/77° with fewer and fewer legacy SD customers using 110°/119°/61.5°.


Your thought here is not unreasonable to me.


----------



## GrumpyBear

phrelin said:


> I'm probably off base, but my speculative thought was that Dish intends for most customers to be on either 110°/119°/129° or 61.5°/72.7°/77° with fewer and fewer legacy SD customers using 110°/119°/61.5°.


Nope, as a gameplan it makes lots of sense.


----------



## GrumpyBear

DustoMan said:


> Actually it's the Polar Special (shot between seasons 9 and 10) and then there's a long gap between that and the most recent Series 14 that started shooting in HD. We are three episodes into Series 13 ATM so there's still some time before we get to see the true Top Gear HD experience. But I agree with GrumpyBear, it's going to look much much clearer on BBCA's HD feed and will hopefully fill up the whole screen.


Top Gear, LOOKS GREAT. BBCA has done a great job, if this episode is an upconvert. Hard to tell as this episode could be before or after the Northpole episode.


----------



## RasputinAXP

GrumpyBear said:


> Top Gear, LOOKS GREAT. BBCA has done a great job, if this episode is an upconvert. Hard to tell as this episode could be before or after the Northpole episode.


Sure, just twist the knife while you're at it


----------



## GrumpyBear

RasputinAXP said:


> Sure, just twist the knife while you're at it


Sorry, but at least its a sharp knife and not a dull one.
Sorry, but I can't help it. I know we got 9 new channels, but BBCA and FSC are 2 channels I have been waiting and wanting for, for sometime now. Both look GREAT, and I am just really, really, really HAPPY.

Really looking forward to the 6 Nations Rugby game Ireland Vs France this weekend too. 
Rugby in HD, YES!!!!!!!!!
No if only Setanta can save themselves and can get carried here in the USA.


----------



## Araxen

Grats to the Dish subs! As a Directv sub I'm very jealous! If only Directv could get the thumbs out of their butts.


----------



## GrumpyBear

I think tomorrow we will need to start a thread on which missing channels we need now!
Enjoy the 9 channels for a day at leeast


----------



## CoolGui

Only for those of you getting them.... 61/110/119 here 

I have NO PROBLEMS switching to the other satellites, just tell me HOW TO GET DISH TO DO IT!


----------



## JWKessler

Just an FYI. I'm a relatively new Dish subscriber, but only have access to 110°/119°/61.5°. I called this afternoon and they will be out tomorrow to set me up for the new channels. Since I'm such a new customer they are waiving the $15.00 service charge. So far Dish has been very good for me.


----------



## GrumpyBear

CoolGui said:


> Only for those of you getting them.... 61/110/119 here
> 
> I have NO PROBLEMS switching to the other satellites, just tell me HOW TO GET DISH TO DO IT!


I think it would be a good idea, to get DHPP, then call up and get somebody out for the $15 fee. Granted they may waive it.


----------



## Jim5506

These new channels are on one of the 72.5 or 77 satellites (I forget which) for EA because 61.5 is having TP failures. Dish has applied to move another sat to 61.5 to supplement the site.

For WA they all are on 129.


----------



## simulated

Jim5506 said:


> These new channels are on one of the 72.5 or 77 satellites (I forget which) for EA because 61.5 is having TP failures. Dish has applied to move another sat to 61.5 to supplement the site.
> 
> For WA they all are on 129.


I peeked, they are at 72.7w. And apparently nimiq5 is now using 21 tp's at that location.


----------



## CoolGui

Eh well... Nothing on those channels I planned to record or watch tonight, so I'll wait till the morning and if it's not working by then I'll try to see if I can have it done for free otherwise I'll try the DHPP route.


----------



## renpar61

I was just on a chat with Dish CR.
I currently receive 110,119 and 61.5
In order to get all channels, they need to get me on 72.7, 77 and 61.5 so I won't be getting 110 and 119 anymore. 
Any reason why I should not do it? I remember reading some time ago that certain sats are not considered as reliable as others. I would not be happy leaving 110 and 119 for less reliable satellites.
Please advise.


----------



## CoolGui

I didn't realize they did chat this late. I went on and he agreed I would not get the channels until I get the new dish. I tried to get it free, but ended up with the DHPP but they should be out tomorrow. I hate paying for something that I feel should be covered, but I guess that's the way it is sometimes.

My question is, do most people keep DHPP or do they just add it when they need something fixed? It said they would charge me to cancel it, but that's just about 4 months of keeping the plan... I'm sure over time you would save money unless you had people coming out 3 times a year or more.


----------



## GrumpyBear

CoolGui said:


> I didn't realize they did chat this late. I went on and he agreed I would not get the channels until I get the new dish. I tried to get it free, but ended up with the DHPP but they should be out tomorrow. I hate paying for something that I feel should be covered, but I guess that's the way it is sometimes.
> 
> My question is, do most people keep DHPP or do they just add it when they need something fixed? It said they would charge me to cancel it, but that's just about 4 months of keeping the plan... I'm sure over time you would save money unless you had people coming out 3 times a year or more.


As long as you can add it when you need it, I only carry it when I need it.
I have only needed it(pounding head on Table now) twice since '97, and I don't think they carried it when I 1st started. 1st time I needed it was my 1st 622, and I caused the problem with bad locaton. Since the Dish tech installed it into the location, I didn't feel that bad about it.


----------



## Larry Kenney

I was looking through the guide at the new channels. Both 363 - Indieplex HD and 365 - Retroplex HD have a lot of good old movies on them. They look comparable to HDNet Movies and MGM HD.

Larry
SF


----------



## NYSatelliteman

Hi,,,My unique indoor set-up in NYC requires some creative installation. I can get signal from my opened window with flat dbs antennas. I can't access 119, but do get 110 and 61.5 very well. I would like the new HD channels. Assuming I can manage a decent signal from 72.7, will adding it to a SW64 switch work? It would be a 110, 61.5, 72.7 set-up. Also, does DISH need to be informed to activate/send signal to my receivers to add 72.7 programming, or if I already subscribe to the top HD tier (via 110/61.5) will any channel I'm entitled to from 72.7 simply be received? Does Dish assume an Eastern Arc only set-up when receiving signal from 72.7, and deactivate programming that was received on 110/119? Would I lose, for example, Latino programming that is only available on 110 by adding 72.7 to my system? 

Thanks for any insight on this.


----------



## teacher1066

JWKessler said:


> Just an FYI. I'm a relatively new Dish subscriber, but only have access to 110°/119°/61.5°. I called this afternoon and they will be out tomorrow to set me up for the new channels. Since I'm such a new customer they are waiving the $15.00 service charge. So far Dish has been very good for me.


Well, I am glad that they've been good to you. I am one of their top customers, so they tell me, but in order to get my long awaited BBCA HD, I will have to buy into a new insurance policy costing $7 a month PLUS pay the $15 fee. Add this to their seemingly constantly changing package prices and I am getting fed up with the "new" Dish pricing structure. The only thing keeping me with them is my 722--you gotta' love that unit.


----------



## GrumpyBear

teacher1066 said:


> Well, I am glad that they've been good to you. I am one of their top customers, so they tell me, but in order to get my long awaited BBCA HD, I will have to buy into a new insurance policy costing $7 a month PLUS pay the $15 fee. Add this to their seemingly constantly changing package prices and I am getting fed up with the "new" Dish pricing structure. The only thing keeping me with them is my 722--you gotta' love that unit.


Remmeber, cancel the DHPP, before the next months bill, you don't need to keep it, as you can add it right before you need it again in the future.


----------



## max1

Thanks for the update I didn't even know Dish had retroplex. We need a channel with old movies. It would be great if they can add old shows as well. Max.


----------



## ShapeShifter

Well Dang! I was so excited to see this thread, it seems BBC America and Tru TV are pretty much the last of my regularly watched networks where I still have to succumb to SD. To see that they are finally available was quite exciting.

To see that they are not available on 61.5 is quite disappointing. 



MSoper72 said:


> Until then, sorry folks. Either get a wing dish for 72.7 or a 1000.4 Dish setup.


So it seems my choices are to get a THIRD dish on the side of my house, or swap out my 500 for a 1000.4 and keep my 61.5 wing dish? My HD locals are still on 61.5 and I don't want to lose them.

Will Dish still do a dish change with me trapped on 61.5?

Will a 61.5 wing dish work with a 1000.4? (I think so?)

Is it worth making a change for what will hopefully be a short delay in getting those channels? (Of course, Dish's definition of "real soon now" can still mean years away!)


----------



## scooper

a 1000.4 includes 61.5 , so you wouldn't need the 61.5 wing dish anymore. But you would need all MPEG4 equipment i.e. a VIP receiver.


----------



## ShapeShifter

scooper said:


> a 1000.4 includes 61.5 , so you wouldn't need the 61.5 wing dish anymore. But you would need all MPEG4 equipment i.e. a VIP receiver.


Yeah, I know that, I had a brain fade. :bang I had just realized it, and was coming back here to edit my post before anybody noticed I was a fool, and I saw your post. Too late! :shrug:

All my equipment is already MPEG4 with updated smart cards, so I'm OK in that regard.

But I still think I have an issue. It's not the local HD channels, it's the local SD that's a problem. A few of my locals are not available in HD, and the SD versions come in on 110. So I guess the solution is get a 1000.4, and re-purpose my wing dish for 110, or just put in an OTA antenna for those few locals (of which PBS is the only one I really care about.) I guess the benefit of an OTA is that I will finally get PBS in HD.


----------



## BattleZone

ShapeShifter said:


> But I still think I have an issue. It's not the local HD channels, it's the local SD that's a problem. A few of my locals are not available in HD, and the SD versions come in on 110. So I guess the solution is get a 1000.4, and re-purpose my wing dish for 110, or just put in an OTA antenna for those few locals (of which PBS is the only one I really care about.) I guess the benefit of an OTA is that I will finally get PBS in HD.


Your SD locals will be available from the 1000.4 dish; they'll just be in MPEG4. That means they'll take up less space on the hard drive, but trick-play functions won't be as smooth, due to MPEG4 encoding. You won't need a wing dish.


----------



## ShapeShifter

BattleZone said:


> Your SD locals *will* be available from the 1000.4 dish; they'll just be in MPEG4. That means they'll take up less space on the hard drive, but trick-play functions won't be as smooth, due to MPEG4 encoding. You won't need a wing dish.


I think the key word in your statement is "will" -- as in not now but in the future.

Currently, Buffalo is not one of the Eastern Arc cities, who knows if and when it will change. According to >THIS LIST< most of my local SD channels come from 110, and one comes from 119. The ones that are also in HD are no issue, but 9131 through 9134 would disappear. Bummer.


----------



## puckwithahalo

FSC HD and BBCA HD...the only two things that could have pried my beloved HD Absolute package from my fingers....ah well I'm stoked


----------



## phrelin

ShapeShifter said:


> I think the key word in your statement is "will" -- as in not now but in the future.
> 
> Currently, Buffalo is not one of the Eastern Arc cities, who knows if and when it will change. According to >THIS LIST< most of my local SD channels come from 110, and one comes from 119. The ones that are also in HD are no issue, but 9131 through 9134 would disappear. Bummer.


Your idea to repurpose your wing dish makes sense to me but there may be a problem with doubling some channels. If you must go OTA, maybe you could get them to give you a free upgrade of the "first" 612 to a 722k if you buy the module.


----------



## ShapeShifter

phrelin said:


> Your idea to repurpose your wing dish makes sense to me but there may be a problem with doubling some channels. If you must go OTA, maybe you could get them to give you a free upgrade of the "first" 612 to a 722k if you buy the module.


Yes, doubling is a concern, espicially after reading where one member recently had problems with the system chosing to get doubled channels from a less reliable dish with a poor signal.

The "free upgrade" is an intersting idea, but I wonder why they would even consider it since all my units already are capable of OTA reception?


----------



## CoolGui

I was just thinking, this will probably fix my OTA recording problem... I'm excited even though I'm having to pay money to get the dishes replaced.

The guy is supposed to be here between 12 and 5 today, I guess I can expect him tomorrow at 8pm...


----------



## phrelin

ShapeShifter said:


> The "free upgrade" is an intersting idea, but I wonder why they would even consider it since all my units already are capable of OTA reception?


So you can record two locals at the same time, which you can do on a 612/622/722 with satellite signals but can only do with OTA signals on a 722k with the module. Call it replacing what you had.


----------



## Tulsa1

Can someone tell me which new channels are available with the old Absolute HD package?


----------



## puckwithahalo

IndiePlex and RetroPlex


----------



## Tulsa1

puckwithahalo said:


> IndiePlex and RetroPlex


Only 2 of the 8 are on the Absolute HD package?
That sucks


----------



## commodore_dude

Top Gear in HD was quite nice last night


----------



## coldsteel

Tulsa1 said:


> Only 2 of the 8 are on the Absolute HD package?
> That sucks


You're lucky to get ANY. Only reason you are is because Platinum HD's included with Absolute automatically.


----------



## GrumpyBear

commodore_dude said:


> Top Gear in HD was quite nice last night


And on that Bomb Shell, I can't wait until Monday's NEW episode.


----------



## wsmc831

teacher1066 said:


> Well, I am glad that they've been good to you. I am one of their top customers, so they tell me, but in order to get my long awaited BBCA HD, I will have to buy into a new insurance policy costing $7 a month PLUS pay the $15 fee. Add this to their seemingly constantly changing package prices and I am getting fed up with the "new" Dish pricing structure. The only thing keeping me with them is my 722--you gotta' love that unit.


As a new customer, any way to get a 722? While I don't need a duo, they sent a generic 612.


----------



## phrelin

wsmc831 said:


> As a new customer, any way to get a 722? While I don't need a duo, they sent a generic 612.


Tell them you need to serve two TV's. But with that said, since I have both a 722 and a 612, are you wanting PIP or is there something wrong with your 612?


----------



## CoolGui

The guy showed up at 3, so that's pretty good. Hopefully I'll be getting some BBC HD goodness soon!


----------



## Scott Corbett

My account with DirecTV of over 15 years is suspended until March. I will be making a decision what to do then.
Can someone point me to an online schedule for RetroPlex? I just go around in a circle on the Dish website.


----------



## GrumpyBear

CoolGui said:


> The guy showed up at 3, so that's pretty good. Hopefully I'll be getting some BBC HD goodness soon!


Congrats, you will enjoy it. 
Watching the rebroadcast of Palermo vs Parma, I had recorded this game earlier to use a reference to how good or how bad FSC was going to be. WoW what HUGE improvement both visually and in sound YOU hear the kicks with such a nice Thud, FSC rocks. Granted BBCA is my Favorite new addition.


----------



## CoolGui

You should be able to see the "plex" stations here.. under "Movie Plex"

http://www.starz.com/schedule/OnlineSchedule


----------



## olguy

Tulsa1 said:


> Can someone tell me which new channels are available with the old Absolute HD package?


Amazing what you can find with minimal Google Fu skills :lol:

Retroplex schedule


----------



## slickshoes

Scott Corbett said:


> My account with DirecTV of over 15 years is suspended until March. I will be making a decision what to do then.
> Can someone point me to an online schedule for RetroPlex? I just go around in a circle on the Dish website.


Go here, very bottom, Jan. & Feb. schedules...

http://www.starz.com/schedule/download


----------



## slickshoes

Hahahha, three responses in 2 mins.


----------



## CoolGui

Yeah, Google is a wonderful thing. 

Mine is all up and running... I'm a happy camper. Even though I had to pay $6 + $15 + $25 to get it. 

Now I just need to fix a few of my timers and everything will be perfect.


----------



## GrumpyBear

CoolGui said:


> Yeah, Google is a wonderful thing.
> 
> Mine is all up and running... I'm a happy camper. Even though I had to pay $6 + $15 + $25 to get it.
> 
> Now I just need to fix a few of my timers and everything will be perfect.


Wow, it may take longer for you to redo your timers than it took to install the new Dish :lol:.
That $25 fee to drop the protection plan really sucks.


----------



## CoolGui

GrumpyBear said:


> Wow, it may take longer for you to redo your timers than it took to install the new Dish :lol:....


Yep, but totally worth it. The guy installed a 1000.2, not sure if that's the latest, but it works.



GrumpyBear said:


> ...That $25 fee to drop the protection plan really sucks.


Agreed, it does, but it beats the $95 it costs doing it by itself. I understand why dish has to charge to come out, but I wish they would give you a free "fix" every 2 years or something. I've been with them about 5 years now and this is the first time they've come out to fix anything other than installing the second dish when I got HD.

And really... it's questionable to call this a "fix" really. If they change satellites around, they really should fix it automatically for you.


----------



## GrumpyBear

CoolGui said:


> And really... it's questionable to call this a "fix" really. If they change satellites around, they really should fix it automatically for you.


It would be hard to argue with that one.

I lucked out a few yrs ago, and got a 1000.2 installed here in Carlsbad, Dish noticed I was having problems, I didn't notice but the phone connection told them I did. Dish came out and installed it for me for free. Kind of Balanced out the 1000.2 I had to buy for up in Idaho though, to be able to get 129 properly when it 1st came out.


----------



## bnborg

The actual press release is here: http://dish.client.shareholder.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=444405.

I guess I'll have to call them and get my dishes modified. I just have 61.5/110/119 now on two dishes, one quad, one dual.


----------



## bill-e

So they are sending a tech out (for 15 bucks) to re-point my 61.5 dish to get both 61.5 and...he said 129 but I assume he meant the 77 sat.

Does this sound right?


----------



## GrumpyBear

bill-e said:


> So they are sending a tech out (for 15 bucks) to re-point my 61.5 dish to get both 61.5 and...he said 129 but I assume he meant the 77 sat.
> 
> Does this sound right?


I think he really means 77


----------



## coldsteel

bill-e said:


> So they are sending a tech out (for 15 bucks) to re-point my 61.5 dish to get both 61.5 and...he said 129 but I assume he meant the 77 sat.
> 
> Does this sound right?


Nope, the new HD are on 129 or 72.7.


----------



## GrumpyBear

coldsteel said:


> Nope, the new HD are on 129 or 72.7.


129 for New Hampshire?


----------



## JWKessler

GrumpyBear said:


> 129 for New Hampshire?


129 is low on the horizon in the east. Unless you have a clear shot to the south west (I don't) you probably want 72.7 (or just 72 which is what the installers call it).

The guy came out today and added a third dish and a big switch to my deck (upstate NY) for 72.7. Now I get four satellites! The back of my house looks a bit like CIA headquarters and I have a honking big power supply in my theater. The receiver itself can't power four LNBs apparently.

Being a new subscriber they waived the $15.00 service fee.


----------



## GrumpyBear

JWKessler said:


> 129 is low on the horizon in the east. Unless you have a clear shot to the south west (I don't) you probably want 72.7 (or just 72 which is what the installers call it).
> 
> The guy came out today and added a third dish and a big switch to my deck (upstate NY) for 72.7. Now I get four satellites! The back of my house looks a bit like CIA headquarters and I have a honking big power supply in my theater. The receiver itself can't power four LNBs apparently.
> 
> Being a new subscriber they waived the $15.00 service fee.


Thats what I was thinking, 129 would be a little low for New Hampshire.


----------



## mdewitt

So I currently have HD Absolute and 2 Dish 500 dishes. I'm not seeing any new channels in the guide. I'm trying to figure out if I need to upgrade my package, dishes, or both.

I currently get 119,110,61.5 so I'm guessing from previous posts that I need a new dish. Does anyone know which of the new channels, if any, are included in HD Absolute?


----------



## GrumpyBear

mdewitt said:


> So I currently have HD Absolute and 2 Dish 500 dishes. I'm not seeing any new channels in the guide. I'm trying to figure out if I need to upgrade my package, dishes, or both.
> 
> I currently get 119,110,61.5 so I'm guessing from previous posts that I need a new dish. Does anyone know which of the new channels, if any, are included in HD Absolute?


Do you get channels 365 and 363, those are in Platinums, and should be the only 2 you will get.


----------



## kucharsk

AMC HD before Season 4 of _Mad Men_ would be nice&#8230; but just a dream. 

(As would be TCM HD&#8230


----------



## Deke Rivers

we have had Hallmark HD for awhile now no? how is that a new channel?


----------



## kucharsk

Deke Rivers said:


> we have had Hallmark HD for awhile now no? how is that a new channel?


We've had Hallmark *Movie Channel* HD.

Also surprised we have yet to get MoreMAX HD, as HD pay channels usually are more important than some of the other questionable choices they've made.


----------



## mdewitt

GrumpyBear said:


> Do you get channels 365 and 363, those are in Platinums, and should be the only 2 you will get.


I have HD Absolute and 365 and 363 are not in my "all channels" list. I assume this means I need a new dish?


----------



## puckwithahalo

mdewitt said:


> I have HD Absolute and 365 and 363 are not in my "all channels" list. I assume this means I need a new dish?


Hit menu 6 1 3 on your remote. What satellites are listed in box g?


----------



## GrumpyBear

mdewitt said:


> I have HD Absolute and 365 and 363 are not in my "all channels" list. I assume this means I need a new dish?


since you still only see 61.5, you will have to wait on those 2 channels or see what it takes to get a new Dish to pick up the Sat in your ARC.


----------



## reddice

I can't believe that Dish did not put these channels on 61.5. Come on how many dishes do we need on the roof like 10 to get all the channels. It is ridiculous. DirecTV has one dish for all the channels HD and SD. I know you can pay $15 to upgrade but I can't do it because my family pays the bills and they have three standard 510 DVR's that are only MPEG-2. This really blows as having two dishes on the roof is bad enough but now you need more to get the extra HD channels. What is next more HD channels soon like TCM that will only be on the 72 satellite.


----------



## MadScientist

Why do you have to post the same thing four times? I guess you like cut and paste! :hurah:



reddice said:


> I can't believe that Dish did not put these channels on 61.5. Come on how many dishes do we need on the roof like 10 to get all the channels. It is ridiculous. DirecTV has one dish for all the channels HD and SD. I know you can pay $15 to upgrade but I can't do it because my family pays the bills and they have three standard 510 DVR's that are only MPEG-2. This really blows as having two dishes on the roof is bad enough but now you need more to get the extra HD channels. What is next more HD channels soon like TCM that will only be on the 72 satellite.


----------



## wje

GrumpyBear said:


> 129 for New Hampshire?


The installer just left. He replaced my D500 110/119 and 61.5 wing dishes with a nice new D1000.4. I'm getting all the programming on 61.5/72/77 now. I'm in NH.


----------



## CoolGui

wje said:


> The installer just left. He replaced my D500 110/119 and 61.5 wing dishes with a nice new D1000.4. I'm getting all the programming on 61.5/72/77 now. I'm in NH.


_When the guy left he said he installed a 1000.2, I wonder what the difference is and why I got the .2 instead of a .4 like everyone else. It shows on my receiver as if there are 4 inputs now, but one is X'd out_

Okay, I feel like and idiot because I now did a search and it looks like 1000.2 is correct for the Western Arc?


----------



## coldsteel

He got a .4 because he cannot see the 129.


----------



## phrelin

reddice said:


> I can't believe that Dish did not put these channels on 61.5. Come on how many dishes do we need on the roof like 10 to get all the channels.


As I wrote earlier:


phrelin said:


> I'm probably off base, but my speculative thought was that Dish intends for most customers to be on either 110°/119°/129° or 61.5°/72.7°/77° with fewer and fewer legacy SD customers using 110°/119°/61.5°.


Most 110°/119°/129° customers can use a single 1000.2 dish. Most 61.5°/72.7°/77° customers can use a single 1000.4 dish. A few like me need to use a 500 plus a wing dish because of line of sight problems.

Dish knew this was coming when they started eliminating some legacy MPEG2-only boxes. Unfortunately, there was a transition period where during the past 24 months installers had to put up 110°/119°/61.5° dish arrangements in the Eastern Arc when it was becoming clear that the customer ultimately would need 61.5°/72.7°/77°.

But I'm puzzling a bit about your situation reddice. You've been a member of this Forum for 7 years and a Dish customer for 5 years. If you've been following these threads for the past two years you had to know this was coming.


----------



## phrelin

MadScientist said:


> Why do you have to post the same thing four times? I guess you like cut and paste! :hurah:


I could only find three of that same post, so I cut and pasted my response to all three.:sure:


----------



## reddice

Like I said I don't have a say in it. My family pays the bills. I just pay a portion of it. They want to stick with those junky 510 receivers especially my mother which you won't be able to pry away for nothing. They all use SDTV's. I am the only one with a HDTV so I have no say in what I want.


----------



## phrelin

reddice said:


> Like I said I don't have a say in it. My family pays the bills. I just pay a portion of it. They want to stick with those junky 510 receivers especially my mother which you won't be able to pry away for nothing. They all use SDTV's. I am the only one with a HDTV so I have no say in what I want.


That's a tough situation. If there's a dealer who does installs in your area maybe you can work out an affordable deal to add one of those extra dishes aimed at 72.7°/77° wired to serve your needs for now?


----------



## reddice

If I would have had a say and everyone in my family would have had new tech and not obsolete SD junk I would have upgraded to a eastern arc a while ago.


----------



## ShapeShifter

phrelin said:


> Most 110°/119°/129° customers can use a single 1000.2 dish. Most 61.5°/72.7°/77° customers can use a single 1000.4 dish. A few like me need to use a 500 plus a wing dish because of line of sight problems.


And then there are those, like me, who are stuck on a 110/119/61.25 two dish setup because our local channels are split among all three of those birds. It seems like I can't win:
If I go to a 1000.2 (110/119/129) I risk LOS issues with 129, and I lose all of my local HD channels on 61.5.
If I go to a 1000.4 (61.6/72.7/77) I lose all of my local SD channels on 110 and 119 (and some are not available in HD, so that is an issue.)
If I stay with what I have I lose out on the new HD channels.
I think my only option is to add a switch and a third dish and point to 72.7? (Or is it 77?) I really don't think I want to go to all that work and aggravation just for a couple channels. I wish there were a simpler solution.


----------



## mdewitt

puckwithahalo said:


> Hit menu 6 1 3 on your remote. What satellites are listed in box g?


119, 110, 61.5

As I said before, I have 2 Dish 500 dishes pointing in different directions. The second one was installed when I switched to HD. They said I needed a second dish due to line of sight problems.


----------



## reddice

Bad enough with two dishes but with many people with locals, Pittsburgh is the worst if is even worse off. Like I said. They need to add a new bird to 61.5 so all of the HD channels could be on there like they are in the west on 129.


----------



## reddice

mdewitt said:


> 119, 110, 61.5
> 
> As I said before, I have 2 Dish 500 dishes pointing in different directions. The second one was installed when I switched to HD. They said I needed a second dish due to line of sight problems.


And I though that 61.5 would cover all of my HD needs. Now this mess of needing more satellite locations to get the channels I am paying for really peeves me off.


----------



## Paul Secic

Larry Kenney said:


> I was looking through the guide at the new channels. Both 363 - Indieplex HD and 365 - Retroplex HD have a lot of good old movies on them. They look comparable to HDNet Movies and MGM HD.
> 
> Larry
> SF


I agree.


----------



## Steve_53

I'm currently on 61.5/110/119, and have already contacted Dish today to "upgrade" to a 1000.4 set. I am mildly peeved that I have to pay $15 for this "upgrade" even though this is part of a forced migration plan for existing customers.


----------



## Jim5506

reddice said:


> I can't believe that Dish did not put these channels on 61.5. Come on how many dishes do we need on the roof like 10 to get all the channels. It is ridiculous. DirecTV has one dish for all the channels HD and SD. I know you can pay $15 to upgrade but I can't do it because my family pays the bills and they have three standard 510 DVR's that are only MPEG-2. This really blows as having two dishes on the roof is bad enough but now you need more to get the extra HD channels. What is next more HD channels soon like TCM that will only be on the 72 satellite.


61.5 has TPs going out, there is no room there for more channels.

They either put them on 72.7 or you wait 3-4 months for another satellite to be moved to 61.5 if not longer.

GET OVER IT!!


----------



## Lincoln6Echo

Well, crap...let me forget to check DBSTalk for a couple days and look what happened...new HD!

But I thought I there was something different when I saw TruTV-HD. I was like, "I don't remember that channel being HD."


But in any case, I know my dad will be very happy that FSC is in HD now...he watches that as often as I watch FNC. Shame we lost the old VOOM World Sports Channel that had a lot of soccer on it and CFL games.


----------



## MadScientist

I am sorry but it was meant for reddice for he posted the same thing in four different areas. I just thought it was strange to see the same post, but ok.



phrelin said:


> I could only find three of that same post, so I cut and pasted my response to all three.:sure:


----------



## phrelin

MadScientist said:


> I am sorry but it was meant for reddice for he posted the same thing in four different areas. I just thought it was strange to see the same post, but ok.


You're comment is why I went looking for the others to provide the identical feedback, more as a joke.


----------



## reddice

Those HD channels really don't interest me much anyway except for BBCA when Doctor Who is on. Hallmark HD would have been nice but how much HD stuff do they have on there. Still annoys me that they got to put all of these channels on different satellites. I though I was set for HD with 61.5.


----------



## ShapeShifter

Jim5506 said:


> GET OVER IT!!


I see you get 129, so you already have those channels. That's easy to say when you're not affected by the issue.


----------



## reddice

Did I feel like a idiot yesterday when I called Dish and asked them to do a rehit on my receiver because I did not get the channels. The lady said it would take 10 minutes but after a hour I still did not have the channels. When I could not find them in the 9000's even in the red I said they are probably on another satellite. I called Dish again and they said that those channels are on the 72.7 orbit. I said that I think they are ridiculous that I need a million dish locations to receive all the channels that we are paying for.


----------



## newsman

CoolGui said:


> _When the guy left he said he installed a 1000.2, I wonder what the difference is and why I got the .2 instead of a .4 like everyone else. It shows on my receiver as if there are 4 inputs now, but one is X'd out_
> 
> Okay, I feel like and idiot because I now did a search and it looks like 1000.2 is correct for the Western Arc?


I'm in Houston too. 1000.2 is correct for the western arc. I saw the new channels pop up even though I cannot receive them (TurboHD Silver or whatever it is called).


----------



## CoolGui

You know the guy left the other dish 500 on the roof... It was Thursday the day it was raining, and my dishes are kind of on a hidden area on my roof. I told him it was okay to leave it. I wonder if I could put it to use in any way?


----------



## bill-e

Ok, so I'm pretty pissed but in dealing with dish I should have expected that. The tech get's there and says I need an eastern arc upgrade (which also means I need to upgrade my 508) and Dish wanted to resched and charge me $99 for the dish and who knows what for the Rx.

I knew the CSR I talked to was FOS but since the support visit was only a day away I figured I'd give it a shot.

Now to call them and see what it's going to really cost me.


----------



## bill-e

Update, called the Tech support line and talked to a very nice and knowledgeable native English speaking lady.

They are coming back out tomorrow morning to do the 1000.4 upgrade for free and I have to pay $99 "Dish it Up" for the 612 rx.

They waived all service call fees for both today and tomorrow, combined my Gold and Platinum Packages (I wish I knew about this before as I've probably been paying an extra 10 bucks a month for a while). 

The end result is that my monthly bill is going to drop $7 from my 2009 level and somewhere around $25 from what my current Feb 2001 bill states.

So right now I'm happy, why couldn't they have done this the first time????


----------



## computerdoc

Galaxie6411 said:


> Same here, didn't know antiques road show was recorded in HD. Now I have a ton of timers to swap over.


Which of the new channels has Antiques Roadshow in HD? I have been waiting for that, and considered putting an OTA antenna up to receive it on PBS. I now have 119 110 61.6, so I suppose I'll have to call Dish to upgrade my dish?


----------



## bill-e

computerdoc, I have the same satellites and they are going to install the Eastern Arc 1000.4 dish. That means I can get rid of the 110/119 installation and have only one dish. Also means that I don't need the switch anymore since I will only have 2 receivers (for now) but I'm hanging on to the DP34 in case something changes.

The best news is that this forces me to upgrade my old 508 to HD....something I've been wanting to do but was getting resistance from my wife


----------



## newsman

CoolGui said:


> You know the guy left the other dish 500 on the roof... It was Thursday the day it was raining, and my dishes are kind of on a hidden area on my roof. I told him it was okay to leave it. I wonder if I could put it to use in any way?


If you wanted international channels you could aim it at that bird. That's about the only use for it.


----------



## CoolGui

The only international channels I would care about are english language, and the few of those are already included in standard packages... so I don't care too much about those. Well I needed to get on the roof to fix some other cable, so I guess I can just take it down when it gets warmer.


----------



## phrelin

computerdoc said:


> Which of the new channels has Antiques Roadshow in HD? I have been waiting for that, and considered putting an OTA antenna up to receive it on PBS. I now have 119 110 61.6, so I suppose I'll have to call Dish to upgrade my dish?


BBCA HD has Antiques Roadshow and it's sharp. But you'll have to upgrade your Dish.


----------



## ShapeShifter

Bummer! Not only can I not get BBC America in HD on my 110/119/61.5 setup, I can't seem to get it from 129 either! 

I just went out to the motorhome, which is winterized and parked in the driveway. I set the dome to find 129, and while the signal is weak, I get a reasonable signal, and a good picture. But when I try to go to 9450, it's marked in red and it won't let me watch it! What's up with that? :scratch:

I figured I could at least record a few Top Gear episodes out there in HD, and use the EHD to move them into the house to watch them. But that's a no go. 

Is the system smart enough to know what satellite I'm supposed to be, and know that I shouldn't be getting that channel with my regular set up, so it won't let me get it at all?


----------



## GrumpyBear

ShapeShifter said:


> Bummer! Not only can I not get BBC America in HD on my 110/119/61.5 setup, I can't seem to get it from 129 either!
> 
> I just went out to the motorhome, which is winterized and parked in the driveway. I set the dome to find 129, and while the signal is weak, I get a reasonable signal, and a good picture. But when I try to go to 9450, it's marked in red and it won't let me watch it! What's up with that? :scratch:
> 
> I figured I could at least record a few Top Gear episodes out there in HD, and use the EHD to move them into the house to watch them. But that's a no go.
> 
> Is the system smart enough to know what satellite I'm supposed to be, and know that I shouldn't be getting that channel with my regular set up, so it won't let me get it at all?


Thats really wierd, and a Great question. You would think Once you picked up 129 you should be able to see the channels.
I hope you get it resolved soon. Was just watching BBCA, and even the commericals for James Bond marathon coming up Looked GREAT, so on that Bombshell, Dish needs to resolve this for users who are willing to pay for a resolution.


----------



## puckwithahalo

ShapeShifter said:


> Bummer! Not only can I not get BBC America in HD on my 110/119/61.5 setup, I can't seem to get it from 129 either!
> 
> I just went out to the motorhome, which is winterized and parked in the driveway. I set the dome to find 129, and while the signal is weak, I get a reasonable signal, and a good picture. But when I try to go to 9450, it's marked in red and it won't let me watch it! What's up with that? :scratch:
> 
> I figured I could at least record a few Top Gear episodes out there in HD, and use the EHD to move them into the house to watch them. But that's a no go.
> 
> Is the system smart enough to know what satellite I'm supposed to be, and know that I shouldn't be getting that channel with my regular set up, so it won't let me get it at all?


Was the receiver in the motorhome getting power prior to you setting the dome to find 129? If it wasn't, probably didn't receive authorization for the new channels and just needs to be reauthorized.


----------



## bill-e

ShapeShifter'\,
In the past that has happened to me and I've had to call Dish and have them re-authorize the new channels. The hardest part is all the crap you have to go through in order for them to determine that they need to send a signal to your rx....something you tell them over and over again during the phone call. :nono:


----------



## ShapeShifter

puckwithahalo said:


> Was the receiver in the motorhome getting power prior to you setting the dome to find 129? If it wasn't, probably didn't receive authorization for the new channels and just needs to be reauthorized.


Yes, it's been powered up and receiving a valid signal from 119 continuously, ever since I winterized it after Thanksgiving. For the little amount of power it consumes, I figured it's worth it to just keep it going and not have to worry about re-authorizing it after an extended shutdown.

I get all of the other channels, just not the new ones. Thinking that it might be some sort of authorization hit, I just left it be for a few hours, and recently went out to check it. Still nothing. I guess I will go and check it tomorrow again and see if anything changed.

I'm still wondering if it's a case where they know I have no way of getting those channels with my current setup, so they didn't bother authorizing them for my account? 



bill-e said:


> ShapeShifter'\,
> In the past that has happened to me and I've had to call Dish and have them re-authorize the new channels.


Thanks. But I'm not sure if it's worth the effort. The main reason I did it was because of curiosity, and because I thought I could try and record a couple Top Gear's in HD, move them inside, and see if it's worth the effort to try and get BBCA in HD in the house.


----------



## BobaBird

CoolGui said:


> You know the guy left the other dish 500 on the roof... It was Thursday the day it was raining, and my dishes are kind of on a hidden area on my roof. I told him it was okay to leave it. I wonder if I could put it to use in any way?





newsman said:


> If you wanted international channels you could aim it at that bird. That's about the only use for it.


The international channels are on 118.75 which requires the larger Dish 500+ with its unique LNB.


----------



## mdewitt

Can anyone tell me if I should see 363 and 365 with HD Absolute? I have 110,119,61.5. The channels are not even showing up in my "all channels" list. I don't know if I just need to ask for a rehit or if I just don't get them.

Thanks


----------



## Stewart Vernon

mdewitt said:


> Can anyone tell me if I should see 363 and 365 with HD Absolute? I have 110,119,61.5. The channels are not even showing up in my "all channels" list. I don't know if I just need to ask for a rehit or if I just don't get them.
> 
> Thanks


You won't see any of the new channels, regardless of your subscription package, while pointed at 61.5 only... You need to be on the entire eastern arc (61.5/72.5/77) or need to have 110/119/129.

IF you were pointed at the correct SATs, then you would see 363 and 365 with the HDAbsolute package based on what others have posted.


----------



## Jim5506

You need either 129 or 72.7 to see the new channels.

Yes, 363 and 365 ARE on for HD Absolute subs.


----------



## MarcusInMD

Wow,
What a waste of bandwidth. There are a few better nationals that would have been far better to have up now. Outdoor Channel HD has been available for years and has some great programming and they put up a dedicated soccer channel? I mean come on...


----------



## phrelin

MarcusInMD said:


> Wow,
> What a waste of bandwidth. There are a few better nationals that would have been far better to have up now. Outdoor Channel HD has been available for years and has some great programming and they put up a dedicated soccer channel? I mean come on...


Apparently you weren't following the Fox Soccer Channel in HD (When on Dish?) thread. Besides being the major team sport in the world, 20+ million Americans play soccer at least occasionally while those who play 25 or more days a year are estimated to be 8 to 10 million depending on whose figures you use.

The critical years were in the '90's. Play on high school soccer teams soared 88% between 1990-91 and 2003-04, while registration on U.S. Youth Soccer Association teams climbed at an almost identical rate to nearly 3.2 million players in 2002-03.

Girls account for 40% of all soccer players and 47% of all high school players. Soccer has also grown significantly among NCAA colleges, with a nearly 200% increase in female players.

Soccer is the most played sport in almost every country in the world. That also includes a number of countries that traditionally think of other sports (such as baseball, gridiron and rugby) as their 'national' game. ie. The USA, South Africa, Australia, New Zealand.

You really don't think Rupert Murdoch would put up a channel in HD he thought was a loser?

You may want to check out the U.S. Soccer Federation web site.

By the way, I'm not a fan.


----------



## Dario33

I'm lovin the Indi and Retro channels -- way to go Dish. :up:


----------



## bnborg

MarcusInMD said:


> Wow,
> What a waste of bandwidth. There are a few better nationals that would have been far better to have up now. Outdoor Channel HD has been available for years and has some great programming and they put up a dedicated soccer channel? I mean come on...


We certainly do not need an HD shopping channel.


----------



## MarcusInMD

phrelin said:


> Apparently you weren't following the Fox Soccer Channel in HD (When on Dish?) thread. Besides being the major team sport in the world, 20+ million Americans play soccer at least occasionally while those who play 25 or more days a year are estimated to be 8 to 10 million depending on whose figures you use.
> 
> The critical years were in the '90's. Play on high school soccer teams soared 88% between 1990-91 and 2003-04, while registration on U.S. Youth Soccer Association teams climbed at an almost identical rate to nearly 3.2 million players in 2002-03.
> 
> Girls account for 40% of all soccer players and 47% of all high school players. Soccer has also grown significantly among NCAA colleges, with a nearly 200% increase in female players.
> 
> Soccer is the most played sport in almost every country in the world. That also includes a number of countries that traditionally think of other sports (such as baseball, gridiron and rugby) as their 'national' game. ie. The USA, South Africa, Australia, New Zealand.
> 
> You really don't think Rupert Murdoch would put up a channel in HD he thought was a loser?
> 
> You may want to check out the U.S. Soccer Federation web site.
> 
> By the way, I'm not a fan.


I can't stand soccer and I had a close family member who was a pro. In any case, the choice of the new 9 channels is a real disaster IMO. Nothing worth watching.


----------



## dclaryjr

My #1 wish list HD channel has been ESPNU which didn't happen. So that makes the fact that I'm a 61.5 guy a little easier to take. I'll just ride it out for awhile.


----------



## newsman

dclaryjr said:


> My #1 wish list HD channel has been ESPNU which didn't happen. So that makes the fact that I'm a 61.5 guy a little easier to take. I'll just ride it out for awhile.


Are your locals on 61.5? Why are you on the eastern arc, when you live southwest of me?


----------



## dclaryjr

newsman said:


> Are your locals on 61.5? Why are you on the eastern arc, when you live southwest of me?


We're on 61.5 because we can't see 129 from here. When I first signed up, we couldn't get FSN Southwest (or FSN Houston). But they finally added those to 61.5 a year ago.


----------



## newsman

dclaryjr said:


> We're on 61.5 because we can't see 129 from here. When I first signed up, we couldn't get FSN Southwest (or FSN Houston). But they finally added those to 61.5 a year ago.


LOS issues, I take it?


----------



## dclaryjr

newsman said:


> LOS issues, I take it?


Not as in LOS problem at my house--it's all of south Texas:

http://www.dishuser.org/pictures/Dish1000Exclusions.jpg

This map referred to the old 129..I don't know if the replacement bird makes any difference.


----------



## Deke Rivers

Dario33 said:


> I'm lovin the Indi and Retro channels -- way to go Dish. :up:


ditto although im a bti disappointed that a lot of content is letterboxed


----------



## Deke Rivers

MarcusInMD said:


> Wow,
> What a waste of bandwidth. There are a few better nationals that would have been far better to have up now. Outdoor Channel HD has been available for years and has some great programming and they put up a dedicated soccer channel? I mean come on...


agreed...


----------



## Dario33

Deke Rivers said:


> ditto although im a bti disappointed that a lot of content is letterboxed


Yeah, I noticed that as well. Just last night Barton Fink was letterboxed, yet Miller's Crossing was anamorphic. Oh well...


----------



## puckwithahalo

MarcusInMD said:


> I can't stand soccer and I had a close family member who was a pro. In any case, the choice of the new 9 channels is a real disaster IMO. Nothing worth watching.


I'd say calling it a disaster is a bit strong. Its not like the price went up because a bunch of channels you don't care for were added.


----------



## MadScientist

I am reposting this because I really need your help on this! 

I need your help. The tech just called and seemed somewhat confused on what she needs to do with my work order. So to get your help this is what I have installed now on my house. 

I have two dishes one for the 61.5 and the other for 119, 110, and 118. She told me that I would lose channels with this new install. She said that I would lose 118.7? I do have the 44-switch installed outside. 

Can anyone please tell me what I should be getting with this new install? She did not know what the new channels where so I am somewhat nervous.


----------



## phrelin

Many have channels they would like added to the Dish HD offering. Look at the list in the National HD Channels NOT On Dish Network: Version 2 thread. Certainly I've let it be known that I would like AMC and IFC, plus my PBS station in HD. (You will never be able to explain to me why anyone watches E!.)

But I think this was a fairly good set of additions increasing offerings in most every category:

_Movie Channels:_ Indieplex HD, Retroplex HD and Showtime West HD
_General Programming:_ BBC America HD and Hallmark HD
_Lifestyle Entertainment_: Tru TV HD and E! HD
_Sports:_ SportsmanHD and Fox Soccer Channel HD

Yeah, some of these and ones we already have do show some letterboxed programming or programming in stretch-o-vision.

But I think Dish did a good job of trying to give something to all audiences.

Now, back to my regularly scheduled complaining.


----------



## puckwithahalo

MadScientist said:


> I am reposting this because I really need your help on this!
> 
> I need your help. The tech just called and seemed somewhat confused on what she needs to do with my work order. So to get your help this is what I have installed now on my house.
> 
> I have two dishes one for the 61.5 and the other for 119, 110, and 118. She told me that I would lose channels with this new install. She said that I would lose 118.7? I do have the 44-switch installed outside.
> 
> Can anyone please tell me what I should be getting with this new install? She did not know what the new channels where so I am somewhat nervous.


I think they need to replace your 61.5 dish with a 1000.4, and then run just the 118 off of your 500+ to the lnb input on the 1000.4. No more need for the dpp44. The only drawback I could see would be if you needed 119 or 110 for your locals. What market are your locals out of?


----------



## GrumpyBear

MarcusInMD said:


> Wow,
> What a waste of bandwidth. There are a few better nationals that would have been far better to have up now. Outdoor Channel HD has been available for years and has some great programming and they put up a dedicated soccer channel? I mean come on...


Well the did add a Dedicated HD channel for the outdoors mans and hunter, 285 The Sportsman Channel in HD. 
Dish hit a lot of different groups with this update of NEW HD channels.
Sorry Just getting BBCA, and FSC is GREAT, the others are just nice to have.
Outdoor channel would be a nice addition as well, but most fix's can be handled with Vs and the Sportsman Channel while waiting for the uplinked Outdoor channel to go HD as well.


----------



## MadScientist

WRAL, Raleigh, North Carolina



puckwithahalo said:


> I think they need to replace your 61.5 dish with a 1000.4, and then run just the 118 off of your 500+ to the lnb input on the 1000.4. No more need for the dpp44. The only drawback I could see would be if you needed 119 or 110 for your locals. What market are your locals out of?


----------



## puckwithahalo

MadScientist said:


> WRAL, Raleigh, North Carolina


You should be fine with my suggestion as long as all of your receivers are VIP series receivers (I almost forgot about that part).


----------



## puckwithahalo

phrelin said:


> Now, back to my regularly scheduled complaining.


You whine more pleasantly than anyone else I know :lol:


----------



## scooper

MadScientist said:


> WRAL, Raleigh, North Carolina


Eastern Arc w/118.5 is your solution. Only possible issue is that all your active receivers need to be VIP recievers - any older MPEG2 receivers will need to be replaced.


----------



## ShapeShifter

puckwithahalo said:


> You should be fine with my suggestion as long as all of your receivers are VIP series receivers (I almost forgot about that part).


Plus, he will need the latest generation purple smart cards (or pre-installed equivalents.) I haven't heard anything about the smart cards in a while. Is it safe to say that everyone should have one by now?


----------



## puckwithahalo

ShapeShifter said:


> Plus, he will need the latest generation purple smart cards (or pre-installed equivalents.) I haven't heard anything about the smart cards in a while. Is it safe to say that everyone should have one by now?


If he's getting current programming he has the purple cards already, so no worries there.


----------



## scooper

ShapeShifter said:


> Plus, he will need the latest generation purple smart cards (or pre-installed equivalents.) I haven't heard anything about the smart cards in a while. Is it safe to say that everyone should have one by now?


Probably - when I activated a 4900, they needed to send me a new purple card.


----------



## GrumpyBear

phrelin said:


> Many have channels they would like added to the Dish HD offering. Look at the list in the National HD Channels NOT On Dish Network: Version 2 thread. Certainly I've let it be known that I would like AMC and IFC, plus my PBS station in HD. (You will never be able to explain to me why anyone watches E!.)
> 
> But I think this was a fairly good set of additions increasing offerings in most every category:
> 
> _Movie Channels:_ Indieplex HD, Retroplex HD and Showtime West HD
> _General Programming:_ BBC America HD and Hallmark HD
> _Lifestyle Entertainment_: Tru TV HD and E! HD
> _Sports:_ SportsmanHD and Fox Soccer Channel HD
> 
> Yeah, some of these and ones we already have do show some letterboxed programming or programming in stretch-o-vision.
> 
> But I think Dish did a good job of trying to give something to all audiences.
> 
> Now, back to my regularly scheduled complaining.


Well following on the complaining theme, Tru TV HD, has to be one of the Biggest wastes of Bandwidth of ALL TIME. Even if they had QVC HD, Tru TV would still be the leader.
Been pleased with Retro so far, haven't watched much Indie.
BBCA JUST ROCKS, FSC, makes watching Soccer now very, very, very ENJOYABLE.


----------



## ShapeShifter

puckwithahalo said:


> If he's getting current programming he has the purple cards already, so no worries there.


Good to know. So I assume that means they've offically "flipped the switch" and turned off all of the older generation cards?


----------



## puckwithahalo

ShapeShifter said:


> Good to know. So I assume that means they've offically "flipped the switch" and turned off all of the older generation cards?


Safe assumption. Only thing the yellow cards are good for anymore is updating software on old receivers that have pre-purple card software on them still.


----------



## prashp1

Hello. Question about the new HD channel on the 72.7 satellite. I currently have 119, 110, and 118.7 Dish 500 plus. And 61.5 from Dish 500. All 4 connections from the dish is going into DPP44. I have American, International, and HD channels. I am getting NY local channels.

If they give me the 1000.4 dish how are they going to put more cables from all the satellites into the switch? Thanks


----------



## puckwithahalo

prashp1 said:


> Hello. Question about the new HD channel on the 72.7 satellite. I currently have 119, 110, and 118.7 Dish 500 plus. And 61.5 from Dish 500. All 4 connections from the dish is going into DPP44. I have American, International, and HD channels. I am getting NY local channels.
> 
> If they give me the 1000.4 dish how are they going to put more cables from all the satellites into the switch? Thanks


Most likely they would just replace the 61.5 dish with the 1000.4 and then connect only the 118 line from your 500+ to the lnb in on the 1000.4. Switch would no longer be used. The only reason I could see them using the 1000.4 would be if you have more than 3 receivers.


----------



## uss growler

I was not getting all the hd channels and when they added the Hallmark channel I went to the chat line to upgrade to the latest channels. They kept having me give them all the info on the info page. after being upgraded to tech help it took another 15 minutes to get all the channels. I now have everything except for MGM and HDNETMOVIES. 
Are these channels supposed to be part of the HD package?


----------



## phrelin

uss growler said:


> I was not getting all the hd channels and when they added the Hallmark channel I went to the chat line to upgrade to the latest channels. They kept having me give them all the info on the info page. after being upgraded to tech help it took another 15 minutes to get all the channels. I now have everything except for MGM and HDNETMOVIES.
> Are these channels supposed to be part of the HD package?


They are part of the Platinum package. You should be able to get these free. Scan through the threads Platinum HD and Free Platinum HD?.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

MadScientist said:


> I am reposting this because I really need your help on this!
> 
> I need your help. The tech just called and seemed somewhat confused on what she needs to do with my work order. So to get your help this is what I have installed now on my house.
> 
> I have two dishes one for the 61.5 and the other for 119, 110, and 118. She told me that I would lose channels with this new install. She said that I would lose 118.7? I do have the 44-switch installed outside.
> 
> Can anyone please tell me what I should be getting with this new install? She did not know what the new channels where so I am somewhat nervous.


I know I'm late to your party... but do you subscribe to any international channels?

If not, then you no longer need 118.7. The Raleigh DMA HD locals were removed from that SAT a while back and are now on both 129 and the eastern arc config...

So you could have your 61.5 repointed to 129 and you'd have the config I have with a Dish 500+ for 110/119/118.7 and 129 on the wing... OR you could go all eastern arc with a single dish for 61.5/72.7/77 OR you could go with western arc at 110/119/129.


----------



## etzeppy

I just noticed that I am getting Indieplex HD & Retroplex HD in the Absolute package. I am glad to get them but are these really HD channels? I just flipped over to Indieplex and saw that "Out of Africa" is playing but it looks standard def to me.


----------



## MadScientist

Thank you all!!!,

The 129 sat is to low and I have to many trees! So going with the eastern arc and getting 61.5 72.7 and 77 seems to be the best option? I just don't want to lose any channels.
I have the VIP 622 DVR.
Oh dish never showed today had to reschedule for Tuesday from 8-12.



Stewart Vernon said:


> I know I'm late to your party... but do you subscribe to any international channels?
> 
> If not, then you no longer need 118.7. The Raleigh DMA HD locals were removed from that SAT a while back and are now on both 129 and the eastern arc config...
> 
> So you could have your 61.5 repointed to 129 and you'd have the config I have with a Dish 500+ for 110/119/118.7 and 129 on the wing... OR you could go all eastern arc with a single dish for 61.5/72.7/77 OR you could go with western arc at 110/119/129.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

MadScientist said:


> Thank you all!!!,
> 
> The 129 sat is to low and I have to many trees! So going with the eastern arc and getting 61.5 72.7 and 77 seems to be the best option? I just don't want to lose any channels.
> I have the VIP 622 DVR.
> Oh dish never showed today had to reschedule for Tuesday from 8-12.


You're welcome... and eastern arc will be perfectly fine for you here in NC as long as you don't subscribe to any of the international channels that are on the 118.7 SAT.

If you're like me, the only reason I ever had 118.7 was for Raleigh DMA HD... but since mine is already there and I see 129 just fine where I am, I haven't "converted" to eastern arc.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

etzeppy said:


> I just noticed that I am getting Indieplex HD & Retroplex HD in the Absolute package. I am glad to get them but are these really HD channels? I just flipped over to Indieplex and saw that "Out of Africa" is playing but it looks standard def to me.


They are HD channels... Assuming everything is configured properly on your end (HD resolution output on the receiver, proper cabling to the HDTV, etc.) then you should be getting HD whenever they are showing HD programming.

Could be you are seeing a movie that doesn't look as good because of the transfer. I didn't look so I'm not sure how "Out of Africa" looked when it was on.


----------



## dclaryjr

I'm a 110, 119, 61.5 guy. Can I just re-point the 61.5 to 72.7 or would I lose something in the process?


----------



## coldsteel

dclaryjr said:


> I'm a 110, 119, 61.5 guy. Can I just re-point the 61.5 to 72.7 or would I lose something in the process?


Repoint the 61.5 to 129, get yourself the 2 HD locals too.


----------



## dclaryjr

coldsteel said:


> Repoint the 61.5 to 129, get yourself the 2 HD locals too.


No can do--can't see 129 from here (see msg #145.)


----------



## coldsteel

Then you'll want a third dish for 72 and a 44 switch.


----------



## MadScientist

Up-date #2.

The team of installers are done with the new installation. I now have the Eastern Arc with 72.7, 77, and 61.5


----------



## etzeppy

Stewart Vernon said:


> They are HD channels... Assuming everything is configured properly on your end (HD resolution output on the receiver, proper cabling to the HDTV, etc.) then you should be getting HD whenever they are showing HD programming.
> 
> Could be you are seeing a movie that doesn't look as good because of the transfer. I didn't look so I'm not sure how "Out of Africa" looked when it was on.


Everything is good on my end. HDNet and others in the HD lineup are all coming in at HD quality. It just looks like to me like these new channels are sending SD source material down an HD pipe. My example "Out of Africa" has been on HDNet Movies in real HD before so I know it's been converted. This broadcast was grainy and 4:3 with no 5.1 audio track. I later saw something else with 16:9 aspect on Indieplex but the picture quality was not like the other HD channels in the lineup and still just had a 2-ch audio track.

I am glad to get any new channels I can, I was commenting that I am not sure the source material for Indieplex and Retroplex is really HD.


----------



## Jeff_DML

etzeppy said:


> Everything is good on my end. HDNet and others in the HD lineup are all coming in at HD quality. It just looks like to me like these new channels are sending SD source material down an HD pipe. My example "Out of Africa" has been on HDNet Movies in real HD before so I know it's been converted. This broadcast was grainy and 4:3 with no 5.1 audio track. I later saw something else with 16:9 aspect on Indieplex but the picture quality was not like the other HD channels in the lineup and still just had a 2-ch audio track.
> 
> I am glad to get any new channels I can, I was commenting that I am not sure the source material for Indieplex and Retroplex is really HD.


I have seen monstly HD on them. watched some richard pryor standup movie and it looked good to me. Also have seen plenty of glitches too, seems like when new channels online it takes a bit of time to get their encoders setup properly.


----------



## koji68

phrelin said:


> You will never be able to explain to me why anyone watches E!.


What!? For The Soup and Chelsea Lately, of course!


----------



## nicedeboy26

This is my story:
Thursday, I call Dish and inform them of this subject. The phone support people are completely clueless, as usual! Make an appointment and have the understanding down.
First day, the installer was over booked and never called me to say that. Second day, they couldn't find my house and were an hour away at 5pm. Third day, show up and they do not have 1000.2 with them!

Today, I call up screaming because I took three days off from work for nothing! First person I speak to, can barely speak English. Transferred a few more times until I finally get someone in the resolutions department. The person is clueless to my current setup (2 dish 500's 110/119/61.5) let alone what I am asking for them to do (swap dish500 for 1000.2 to add 129). I repeatly say exactly what kstuart has posted. My issue is now at the hands of the people in the I.T. department. When the person from the resolutions department gets the understanding on how to rightup the work order, she will call me back.

If you want to call the person in the resolutions department and explain to her this subject please do so, Laura _###-###-#### ex #####_

I am about to purchase a 1000.2 dish myself so I do not have to deal with this company's crap!


----------



## nicedeboy26

Update: Dish phone tech will only change me over to eastern arc. They would not even speak to me about a dish 1000.2. They think 129 is part of the eastern arc!

If you want to speak to this person directly, _###-###-#### ex. #####_

This company is full of idiots!


----------



## puckwithahalo

nicedeboy26 said:


> Update: Dish phone tech will only change me over to eastern arc. They would not even speak to me about a dish 1000.2. They think 129 is part of the eastern arc!
> 
> If you want to speak to this person directly, ###-###-#### ex. #####
> 
> This company is full of idiots!


Is there a reason you so adamantly want a 1000.2 instead of a 1000.4? Looked back at your posts and I didn't see a reason given, though maybe I just missed it.


----------



## nicedeboy26

When I first got dishnetwork installed, I had to cut down 12 trees for a line of sight. Since 1000.4 is not in the same line of sight, I would have to cute down even more trees. 129 is pretty close to 110 119.


----------



## puckwithahalo

nicedeboy26 said:


> When I first got dishnetwork installed, I had to cut down 12 trees for a line of sight. Since 1000.4 is not in the same line of sight, I would have to cute down even more trees. 129 is pretty close to 110 119.


Fair enough reason. Have you checked the angles to make sure you would have to cut? I ask because if I recall correctly the EA birds are higher above the horizon than 119/110/129. You might not have to? Just a thought. Also, if you already have sight to 61.5, you probably have it for 72 and 77 as well unless your window for 61.5 is really narrow. Just tossing some ideas out there.


----------



## mdewitt

Stewart Vernon said:


> You won't see any of the new channels, regardless of your subscription package, while pointed at 61.5 only... You need to be on the entire eastern arc (61.5/72.5/77) or need to have 110/119/129.
> 
> IF you were pointed at the correct SATs, then you would see 363 and 365 with the HD Absolute package based on what others have posted.


After 3 chat sessions I was told that 363 and 365 were not included in HD Absolute. I asked for an English speaking tech support phone number (800-894-9131, ask for tech support and then say representative) and she told me that they could point me to 129 "from there:grin:" and that the channels would magically show up within 2 hours. It's the next day and still no channels of course. I called tech support again and finally got them to send someone out to point me to 129 for $15.:box:


----------



## nicedeboy26

puckwithahalo said:


> Fair enough reason. Have you checked the angles to make sure you would have to cut? I ask because if I recall correctly the EA birds are higher above the horizon than 119/110/129. You might not have to? Just a thought. Also, if you already have sight to 61.5, you probably have it for 72 and 77 as well unless your window for 61.5 is really narrow. Just tossing some ideas out there.


Thanks! Well, the installer is coming tomorrow (fingers crossed) and hopefully something comes out of it.


----------



## puckwithahalo

nicedeboy26 said:


> Thanks! Well, the installer is coming tomorrow (fingers crossed) and hopefully something comes out of it.


No problem. A lot of it does depend on what lines of sight you have. I mean, theoretically you could have a forest of dish 300's pointed at each individual satellite. Not particularly desirable unless you really want the highest signal strength possible :lol: Time to hurry up and wait for tomorrow and see.


----------



## Paul Secic

Deke Rivers said:


> ditto although im a bti disappointed that a lot of content is letterboxed


I don't like letterbox myself but the movies on INDIE & RETRO are great!


----------



## reddice

I hate it when they show a movie that suppose to be in HD on a HD channel 480i 4:3 Pan & Scan upconverted. It really gets on my nerves. I even noticed some of the premium channels like Starz doing it too.


----------



## Paul Secic

Jeff_DML said:


> I have seen monstly HD on them. watched some richard pryor standup movie and it looked good to me. Also have seen plenty of glitches too, seems like when new channels online it takes a bit of time to get their encoders setup properly.


The Misfits with Clarke Gable & Marilyn Monroe (1961) was full of pixilation but was wonderful..


----------



## CoolGui

Ugh I just went and tried to remove the DHPP after having the new dish installed last week... I got this:



> We are unable to process your request. Programming can only be removed one time in a twelve month period on the web. Please call 1-888-884-2741 to complete your request.


How annoying.


----------



## lamp525

did they show and are you getting the new HD channels?


----------



## lamp525

In Frankfort Maine can not get 129 so will not get 9 new HD channels..this is not right..Any ideas? the installer is talking about a 3rd dish to try to get some other sat that might not pick up shows during cloudy weather..


----------



## scooper

lamp525 said:


> In Frankfort Maine can not get 129 so will not get 9 new HD channels..this is not right..Any ideas? the installer is talking about a 3rd dish to try to get some other sat that might not pick up shows during cloudy weather..


Have you actually *READ* this thread as well as a couple others, or are you just doing a flyby posting complaining ?

If you had bothered to do the above further reading, you would have discovered that the additional channels are also available on 72.7, AKA part of the Eastern Arc. Further, there have been further posts about "I need 110/119 to get some of my locals (SD) as well" (especially applicable to Buffalo NY, but there may be other areas in the same situation).


----------



## GrumpyBear

CoolGui said:


> Ugh I just went and tried to remove the DHPP after having the new dish installed last week... I got this:
> 
> How annoying.


Have you paid this months bill? I have seen this when by bill isn't overdue, but has a balance on it. I have seen posts, you only pay the $25 disconnect fee if you remove it in the same month. Might save you $18 to keep DHPP(yes different name) for the month pay next monts $6.99 and then disconnect.


----------



## deputyjim

I'm happy that E* added these new channels, especially BBCA, but my dishes don't accommodate either 72.7 or 129. Consequently, I called Dish. The first CSR said that I would have to pay for a new dish (I guess a 1000.2 or .4) and a service call. I argued I'm paying for channels I can't receive. She was unmoved. 

I then asked to speak with a supervisor. The supervisor was easily convinced of my argument (and I've been a Dish customer for over 10 years), so he decided to send an installer out for free - no equipment fee or service fee. 

I suggest others with 61.5, etc. call Dish and request the same thing. I guess with MPEG4 coming upgrades will eventually be mandatory. Hope that helps.


----------



## nicedeboy26

Apparently I made a big stink between the 30 or so dish network phone reps the past week, that they pulled my work order this morning from the subcontractor and they, themselves will be showing up! I do not know if I should be happy or confused at this point.


----------



## MadScientist

Did I not read the same thing in two other posting? I guess you did make a big stink



nicedeboy26 said:


> Apparently I made a big stink between the 30 or so dish network phone reps the past week, that they pulled my work order this morning from the subcontractor and they, themselves will be showing up! I do not know if I should be happy or confused at this point.


----------



## StevenA

Hey there, I've been browsing here for a while and thought I'd finally chime in.

I read about the new HD channels and looked in my guide and they were not there. I called Dish and they said I should have them, it took three resets on their end but eventually all the new HD channels showed up.

I have 61.5, 110, 119, and 129 I originally started with the 1000.2 (I think 110, 119, 129) and when my locals went HD they came and installed the 61.5. I'm pondering though as reading all these other posts, am I getting all the channels I should have? Or I'm I missing some since I am not on the eastern arc? I'm in Ohio soI would have thought I'd already be in that area instead of the western arc.

Thanks,

Steven


----------



## puckwithahalo

StevenA said:


> Hey there, I've been browsing here for a while and thought I'd finally chime in.
> 
> I read about the new HD channels and looked in my guide and they were not there. I called Dish and they said I should have them, it took three resets on their end but eventually all the new HD channels showed up.
> 
> I have 61.5, 110, 119, and 129 I originally started with the 1000.2 (I think 110, 119, 129) and when my locals went HD they came and installed the 61.5. I'm pondering though as reading all these other posts, am I getting all the channels I should have? Or I'm I missing some since I am not on the eastern arc? I'm in Ohio soI would have thought I'd already be in that area instead of the western arc.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steven


You should be good to go.


----------



## FTA Michael

Okay, call me stupid, but I don't understand why I'm not seeing BBCA in HD. I get 61.5, 110, 119, and 129. Why won't my 622 see it?


----------



## scooper

Assuming you are taking a package that includes BBCA, you probably need to have have them send a hit to your receivers.

You might try a check switch first.


----------



## dnero

Question I have one dish 500 for 110/119 quad LNB with 2 ports into a DPP44 switch and one Dish 500 for 61.5 with a DPP+ Lnb. Can I use a third dish 500 for 72.7 this has a Dish Pro Twin LNB, can Dish Pro and Dish Pro plus be used together? If so would it be the same elevation as 61.5? have 2 722 receivers.
When I aim the dish I would connect from one port of the LNB to the separator on the receiver with out doing a check switch to peak the dish then after I get signal connect to the switch and do a check switch correct?
Once the weather warms up a bit will work on this. None of these channels are must have just a would like to have, now if was Speed channel would be out there with snow up to neck to install it.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## tthomps

I just got done playing customer service rep. roulette. I was not receiving all of the new HD channels. I called E* and the service rep. read of to me all the Platinum HD channels -- none of which included the new HD channels. I did and online chat with Debbie E., who sent some form of update to my 722 that added the missing new HD channels. Be persistent is the rule.


----------



## oldlibmike

You had a better experience than I did! I just got off the phone asking why I can't get the new channels. A nice one hour roulette with customer service and in the end I am asked to pay to get a new dish installed since my old ones don't point to the right satellites. Very disappointing considering how long I've been with Dish. I will have to see what my options are - but I'm about ready to dump them - they were really unhelpful.

If only ANYONE had an equivalent 2 tv, 2 tuner DVR, the choice would be easy!


----------



## nicedeboy26

....Praise Jesus! Dishnetwork tech was here early this morning! Installed a third dish outside to receive 129 and its good to go! Getting better coverage then my existing 61.5 dish! Took a week, 96 telephone calls, five days off from work, four on site techs, but its done. A simple five minute job.


----------



## Albie

FTA Michael said:


> Okay, call me stupid, but I don't understand why I'm not seeing BBCA in HD. I get 61.5, 110, 119, and 129. Why won't my 622 see it?


Did a reauthorization work? If not the only thing I can think of is that for some reason your receiver(s) are pulling the national HD from the 61.5 slot instead of 129.


----------



## StevenA

puckwithahalo said:


> You should be good to go.


Thank for the reply, with all the other threads it was hard to tell if I was set or not.

For anyone not getting the new HD channels (which I didn't hear about till reading here) you need to call in and ask for them, fortunately my rep was pretty good and was easy enough to get them.

Steven


----------



## oscar1998

On Thursday I talked to the telephone tech rep and she was unable to bring me the new HD channels and scheduled an appointment for the local service co to add a third dish for me. The installer came on Saturday and called his boss and they said they won't do it and to wait two weeks and hopefully Dish Network will have the problem solved and I would be able to receive the nine new HD channels. Luckless in Buffalo NY.


----------



## puckwithahalo

oscar1998 said:


> On Thursday I talked to the telephone tech rep and she was unable to bring me the new HD channels and scheduled an appointment for the local service co to add a third dish for me. The installer came on Saturday and called his boss and they said they won't do it and to wait two weeks and hopefully Dish Network will have the problem solved and I would be able to receive the nine new HD channels. Luckless in Buffalo NY.


Why did they say they wouldn't do it? That makes no sense at all...


----------



## oscar1998

It didn't make any sense to me either, except the installer's boss thought that Dish Network would switch some channels around so that I could get the new HD channels in a few weeks. Who knows


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Welcome...

That explanation you were given doesn't sound likely... I don't think anyone has heard anything that even remotely indicates that this will be something Dish "resolves" in the next couple of weeks.

It sounds very much like you got an installer/company who just didn't want to do the work. Perhaps they weren't going to get paid much by Dish to do it.


----------



## srrobinson2

RasputinAXP said:


> Oh, dear. I didn't realize as a 61.5/110/119 guy I was getting stiffed on these additions.
> 
> What the heck is up with THAT?


same here! What did you do?


----------



## phrelin

So as I understand it, HD customers with 110°/119°/61.5° needs to call a special number 888-701-8965 as the future is on 72.7° or 129°.

Has anyone tried that number?


----------



## WilliamsBMW

I have 119/110 and a second dish on 61.5 with 2 211 ird's. I cannot see 129 at all. If I swing the 61.5 dish to 72.7

Will I be losing much?

I have no locals SD or HD and no international programming.

TIA


----------



## Dish97

In regards to earlier posts concerning the quality of the movies shown on the "new" channels(363 & 365), I offer these simple ramblings. As both indieplex and retroplex are part of the Starz- Encore family, it's no wonder I think they both leave much to be desired. One film last weekend actually alternated between 4X3 to center cut and back again during the same showing! Was pleased that "Paths of Glory" was in wide screen and very sharp, but way too much pixilation occurred. Disappointed that "Touch of Evil" was not letter boxed. The "Misfits" and "Exodus" also disappointed. Still have copies of the last two films when shown on Filmfest and both look terrific. Filmfest knew how to do HD. Starz-Encore is the worst premium movie service out there. So if you were like me, scrambling to re-aim or install another dish just to get these two channels, I say don't waste your time. It's not worth it. :nono2:


----------



## surfdude85

o.k. if I add a 500 dish with a single lnb, and aim it toward sat 129, could I receive those extra HD channels? I live in east central florida(if that makes a difference). I already am getting 110/119 and 61.5.


----------



## scooper

surfdude85 said:


> o.k. if I add a 500 dish with a single lnb, and aim it toward sat 129, could I receive those extra HD channels? I live in east central florida(if that makes a difference). I already am getting 110/119 and 61.5.


IF you can get 129 - yes. You could also point your planned 129 dish at 72.7 and also get them.


----------



## mikant

>So as I understand it, HD customers with 110°/119°/61.5° needs to call a special >number 888-701-8965 as the future is on 72.7° or 129°.
>Has anyone tried that number?

Yes, I called tonight and got an American CSR that I could understand. I have 110, 118,119 and 61.5 on a wing dish, 118 is for my Pittsburgh local HD. She said I could get an eastern arc dish for the new HD ($99 install), but would loose the locals on 118. I argued that 118 would work with the eastern arc dish, but she insisted that I could not have eastern arc and western arc combined. Maybe I will just buy a 1000.4 and avoid the appointment hassle. Or I could try calling back another day.


----------



## puckwithahalo

mikant said:


> >So as I understand it, HD customers with 110°/119°/61.5° needs to call a special >number 888-701-8965 as the future is on 72.7° or 129°.
> >Has anyone tried that number?
> 
> Yes, I called tonight and got an American CSR that I could understand. I have 110, 118,119 and 61.5 on a wing dish, 118 is for my Pittsburgh local HD. She said I could get an eastern arc dish for the new HD ($99 install), but would loose the locals on 118. I argued that 118 would work with the eastern arc dish, but she insisted that I could not have eastern arc and western arc combined. Maybe I will just buy a 1000.4 and avoid the appointment hassle. Or I could try calling back another day.


Do you have line of sight for the 129 location? If so, do you need 61.5 for anything in particular? If yes to 129 and 61.5 not needed particularly, could just repoint that wing dish at 129.

If you need 61.5, then I would suggest a 1000.4 to replace the wing dish, and then the 118 signal off of your 500+ into the lnb in connection on the 1000.4. Not sure why the agent said you couldn't do that, because that's perfectly acceptable.

That aside, 118 isn't even part of the western arc.


----------



## RasputinAXP

srrobinson2 said:


> same here! What did you do?


I readded the service plan, called them up, they swapped me to a 1000.4 EA dish for $15, and I'm plenty happy now.


----------



## mikant

puckwithahalo said:


> Do you have line of sight for the 129 location? If so, do you need 61.5 for anything in particular? If yes to 129 and 61.5 not needed particularly, could just repoint that wing dish at 129.
> 
> If you need 61.5, then I would suggest a 1000.4 to replace the wing dish, and then the 118 signal off of your 500+ into the lnb in connection on the 1000.4. Not sure why the agent said you couldn't do that, because that's perfectly acceptable.QUOTE]
> 
> I can't get 129 from my location, that's why they put in the wing dish for 61.5. I'll get the 1000.4 dish either by buying it or playing CSR roulet untill I find the right one.


----------



## puckwithahalo

mikant said:


> puckwithahalo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have line of sight for the 129 location? If so, do you need 61.5 for anything in particular? If yes to 129 and 61.5 not needed particularly, could just repoint that wing dish at 129.
> 
> If you need 61.5, then I would suggest a 1000.4 to replace the wing dish, and then the 118 signal off of your 500+ into the lnb in connection on the 1000.4. Not sure why the agent said you couldn't do that, because that's perfectly acceptable.QUOTE]
> 
> I can't get 129 from my location, that's why they put in the wing dish for 61.5. I'll get the 1000.4 dish either by buying it or playing CSR roulet untill I find the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> Just call up and say you need an eastern arc migration. If they say something about you losing 118, just ignore it, you won't. That's all that you should need.
Click to expand...


----------



## mikant

puckwithahalo said:


> mikant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just call up and say you need an eastern arc migration. If they say something about you losing 118, just ignore it, you won't. That's all that you should need.
> 
> 
> 
> Called and got the same CSR. Said I could get the 1000.4 for $95. My HD locals are on 118, and the SD locals are on 110 only (Pittsburgh). Maybe I will try this combo 61.5, 72.7, 110, 118 with DPP44 switch.
Click to expand...


----------



## mikant

Got the 1000.4 dish today. I was going to wait for the weekend to install, but I just couldn't wait. I had two hours before dark, so I went for it. I now have 72.7, 61.5, 110 (for sd locals), 118 (HD locals). Only took one slight move of the dish to get a signal from 72.7. Opened the window and turned up the TV volume so I could peak the dish. It took 4 guide information dl's before I got complete guide data. I was getting a bit worried, but seem to have all the channels that I should. Now on another post, I am told HD locals are moving from 118 to 129. Argh.


----------



## surfdude85

o.k. so I shot dish a e-mail ([email protected]) and I got back a reply rather quick. I said I needed to upgrade my dish set-up to receive the new channels, and this guy named Matt Kliewer said for me to set-up an appointment time and he would do it for no charge. Is this dude legit, or is this spam? thanks for any opinions.


----------



## phrelin

surfdude85 said:


> o.k. so I shot dish a e-mail ([email protected]shnetwork.com) and I got back a reply rather quick. I said I needed to upgrade my dish set-up to receive the new channels, and this guy named Matt Kliewer said for me to set-up an appointment time and he would do it for no charge. Is this dude legit, or is this spam? thanks for any opinions.


Matt is legit. They'll handle it.


----------



## surfdude85

thanks phrelin! I wanted to be sure.


----------



## MadScientist

That is the same gentlemen that I had dealt with for my free up-grade.


----------



## mikepd

I sent a note to [email protected] as well and got a reply back that Dish will send someone out to install a wing dish at no charge so I can get the new HD channels.

Nothing like the direct approach, beats playing CSR roulette every time.


----------



## surfdude85

yea mike, it worked for me also. they will be out tomorrow to hook me up with a new dish too. sometimes it pays to skip all the riffraff, and go right to the top..


----------



## mikepd

Just an update- The Dish tech came out and said that there was no way a wing dish would work seeing as how I have two MPEG2 receivers (501 & 510).

So they talked with their supervisor and bottom line, they are coming back Saturday to install a larger dish in place of my dish 500 and we are going to get another 722 to replace the 510.

Since we do not use the 501 right now, we are going to remove that one from the account and replace that with an MPEG4 receiver when we do need one for that room.


----------



## puckwithahalo

mikepd said:


> Just an update- The Dish tech came out and said that there was no way a wing dish would work seeing as how I have two MPEG2 receivers (501 & 510).
> 
> So they talked with their supervisor and bottom line, they are coming back Saturday to install a larger dish in place of my dish 500 and we are going to get another 722 to replace the 510.
> 
> Since we do not use the 501 right now, we are going to remove that one from the account and replace that with an MPEG4 receiver when we do need one for that room.


What does having a wing dish have to do with mpeg2 receivers? That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## david_jr

mikepd said:


> Just an update- The Dish tech came out and said that there was no way a wing dish would work seeing as how I have two MPEG2 receivers (501 & 510).
> 
> So they talked with their supervisor and bottom line, they are coming back Saturday to install a larger dish in place of my dish 500 and we are going to get another 722 to replace the 510.
> 
> Since we do not use the 501 right now, we are going to remove that one from the account and replace that with an MPEG4 receiver when we do need one for that room.


722 should be able to replace the 510 and 501. No sense in getting an additional receiver fee unless you need hd there.


----------



## mikepd

The tech said the new dish that is going to replace the dish 500 that we currently have does not support MPEG2 receivers, it only supports MPEG4 receivers.

I am not familiar with the new dishes but he said it would be larger than the dish 500 that we have now.


----------



## phrelin

mikepd said:


> The tech said the new dish that is going to replace the dish 500 that we currently have does not support MPEG2 receivers, it only supports MPEG4 receivers.
> 
> I am not familiar with the new dishes but he said it would be larger than the dish 500 that we have now.


The Eastern Arc is only MPEG4. All the ViP's are MPEG4 compatible. The 1000.4 is larger and as I understand it requires extra support like this:










Someone correct me if I'm wrong.​


----------



## rsaforjm

I have a 508 and a VIP 622. The tech showed up with a VIP 211 to replace the 508. He said with the 1000.4, 508 won't work. Doesn't make sense to lose a DVR to get 10 additional HD channels. The advantage of 508 is now only $3/month. No advantage of owning the 508 instead of leasing. I won't mind lease the VIP 612. Is there a initial fee to leasing the 612?


----------



## coldsteel

rsaforjm said:


> I have a 508 and a VIP 622. The tech showed up with a VIP 211 to replace the 508. He said with the 1000.4, 508 won't work. Doesn't make sense to lose a DVR to get 10 additional HD channels. The advantage of 508 is now only $3/month. No advantage of owning the 508 instead of leasing. I won't mind lease the VIP 612. Is there a initial fee to leasing the 612?


Only way to know is to call or chat.


----------



## Paul Secic

phrelin said:


> Matt is legit. They'll handle it.


Matt really helped me when I returned to Dish last year from U-verse. KUDOS to Matt!


----------



## mikepd

phrelin said:


> The Eastern Arc is only MPEG4. All the ViP's are MPEG4 compatible. The 1000.4 is larger and as I understand it requires extra support like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong.​


The tech came today and installed a 1000.2. So I now get 110, 119, and 129. He is not yet done as he has to install the other 722 but the current 722 has the new guide downloaded and the new HD channels show up. Not bad for a free install that only required an e-mail to [email protected]. They did want a credit card so they could charge $1.00 which gets reversed in four days for the new 722. I don't see the reason for it but like the feds, Dish moves in mysterious ways.

edit: turns out even though we ordered a 722, Dish sent a 722K so they are going to send an OTA module at no charge next Tuesday.


----------



## phrelin

mikepd said:


> The tech came today and installed a 1000.2. So I now get 110, 119, and 129. He is not yet done as he has to install the other 722 but the current 722 has the new guide downloaded and the new HD channels show up. Not bad for a free install that only required an e-mail to [email protected]. They did want a credit card so they could charge $1.00 which gets reversed in four days for the new 722. I don't see the reason for it but like the feds, Dish moves in mysterious ways.
> 
> edit: turns out even though we ordered a 722, Dish sent a 722K so they are going to send an OTA module at no charge next Tuesday.


Interesting. So even though the Tampa-St. Petersburg HD locals are on both 129° and 61.5° they are choosing to go with the Western Arc while in the DISH Says I Must Redirect My Antenna thread it appears they've started a program to move parts of Texas off the Western Arc onto the Eastern Arc exclusively.


----------



## PEARLTONE

phrelin said:


> Interesting. So even though the Tampa-St. Petersburg HD locals are on both 129° and 61.5° they are choosing to go with the Western Arc while in the DISH Says I Must Redirect My Antenna thread it appears they've started a program to move parts of Texas off the Western Arc onto the Eastern Arc exclusively.


yes my bud has a similar set up, has the 1000+ since he has some int channels on 118 which he got installed last month but yes they are using 129 here


----------



## tkrandall

I seem to be picking up on a common misperception regarding the Eastern Arc and SD locals. I have seen more than one reply with someone saying their HD locals are on the EA but they are concerned they will lose the SD locals (b/c they are on 110) if they go with a EA setup. EA being 61.5w, 72.7w and 77w and a 1000.4 dish and VIP receivers.

As I understand it, if you are market that qualifies for EA, that means all your locals channels (SD and HD) are carried on the EA. BUT, it's either a HD feed or a SD feed, depending on the station: they do not carry both a HD feed and a SD feed of the same station as there is no need to, as all the service is MPEG-4 and you must have compatible receivers to be on the EA. If you want/need a SD output of your local that is carried in HD, the receiver just processes the HD feed and outputs it for a SD format.

Another mis-perception seems to surround 61.5w. 61.5w is core to the EA, it's just that the Echostar 3 bird is old and having technical issues/failing TPs. It is slated to be replaced in time (Echostar 15 I believe later this year), but as for now they cannot add more channels to it. AMC-14 was to have gone there, but its launch failure but a big dent in Dish's plans. Now that Nimiq 5 is in place at 72.7w, Echostar 6 has/is being moved to 61.5w to backup E3 and E12.

Nimiq 5 is at 72.7w and it appears Dish will eventually have use of all 32 TP there after DirecTV is done with that slot. 
http://www.spacenews.com/launch/telesat-eyes-new-satellite.html

QuetzSat-1 will eventually go to 77w later next year, replacing Echostar 8 one would presume.


----------



## coldsteel

Now, THAT is an excellent post.


----------



## phrelin

tkrandall said:


> I seem to be picking up on a common misperception regarding the Eastern Arc and SD locals. I have seen more than one reply with someone saying their HD locals are on the EA but they are concerned they will lose the SD locals (b/c they are on 110) if they go with a EA setup. EA being 61.5w, 72.7w and 77w and a 1000.4 dish and VIP receivers.
> 
> As I understand it, if you are market that qualifies for EA, that means all your locals channels (SD and HD) are carried on the EA. BUT, it's either a HD feed or a SD feed, depending on the station: they do not carry both a HD feed and a SD feed of the same station as there is no need to, as all the service is MPEG-4 and you must have compatible receivers to be on the EA. If you want/need a SD output of your local that is carried in HD, the receiver just processes the HD feed and outputs it for a SD format.


I'm glad that this logic isn't being applied to our Western Arc locals. Over the past two years, that would have meant missing about 12 hours of prime time recordings that I got simply by switching over to SD. We are still not seeing the same signal reliability in satellite HD locals - I see that being achieved sometime in the next five years. Then, of course, we can all begin beta testing 3-D signals for five years.:sure:


----------



## tkrandall

phrelin said:


> I'm glad that this logic isn't being applied to our Western Arc locals. Over the past two years, that would have meant missing about 12 hours of prime time recordings that I got simply by switching over to SD. We are still not seeing the same signal reliability in satellite HD locals - I see that being achieved sometime in the next five years. Then, of course, we can all begin beta testing 3-D signals for five years.:sure:


your HD and SD come from different satellite locations most likely, as one is mpeg2 and the other mpeg 4. They both come in on spot beams so if you are having issue with the HD feed and not the SD feed, I would be curious if you are having other HD reception issues with CONUS HD channels


----------



## ShapeShifter

tkrandall said:


> I seem to be picking up on a common misperception regarding the Eastern Arc and SD locals.


A very nice discussion about ideal situations. I agree with everything you say about such situations. However, not all markets are so cut and dried.

True, you don't need both SD and HD versions of the channels, HD are generally sufficient. But if only half the channels are available in HD, with the rest being only in SD, does that still mean there is no need for the SD channels? Do you really intend to say that if some HD channels are available, then it's OK to give up half of your local stations just because they are only in SD? I think not.

Some markets are neither EA or WA. My market, for example, has local channels spread out over 61.5, 110, and 119. Furthermore, that market is not authorized for EA, and 129 is low enough that it is officially not supported by E*.

It's not a case of misperceptions. It's a case where some markets are orphan children that do not really belong to either "official" arc.


----------



## ehren

Well I tried again to get 129 and trees are my death. Please tell me my 119/110/61.5 setup will not have to be altered. I have 2 really old legacy receivers and the all MPEG 4 satellite isn't an option I don't want to pay for new receivers. UGH


----------



## James Long

ehren said:


> Well I tried again to get 129 and trees are my death. Please tell me my 119/110/61.5 setup will not have to be altered. I have 2 really old legacy receivers and the all MPEG 4 satellite isn't an option I don't want to pay for new receivers. UGH


If you want all the new HD a modification will be needed. Can you add a third dish to your setup to pick up 72 or 77?

The other option (I'm doing it) is to run two systems. I have an EA dish feeding my MPEG4 equipment and a second dish feeding my SD receivers. Unless there is SD on 61.5 that you want on your old equipment just replace the 61.5 dish with an EA dish.

This is assuming your HD locals are on 61.5. If not it gets more complicated.


----------



## tkrandall

ShapeShifter said:


> A very nice discussion about ideal situations. I agree with everything you say about such situations. However, not all markets are so cut and dried.
> 
> True, you don't need both SD and HD versions of the channels, HD are generally sufficient. But if only half the channels are available in HD, with the rest being only in SD, does that still mean there is no need for the SD channels? Do you really intend to say that if some HD channels are available, then it's OK to give up half of your local stations just because they are only in SD? I think not.


I was not saying that at all. I was saying that on a PER CHANNEL/STATION basis, the feed is either HD or SD on the eastern arc. An HD feed can serve both HD and SD display/receiver purposes with the newer receivers required for the EA. In other words, if a local stasion is carried in HD, they don't also carry an SD feed of the same station on the EA. If a local station is carried only SD, then that is what is carried. That said, my comments were targeted to EA supported markets.

Quoting myself: _BUT, it's either a HD feed or a SD feed, depending on the station: they do not carry both a HD feed and a SD feed of the same station_​


----------



## coldsteel

ehren said:


> Well I tried again to get 129 and trees are my death. Please tell me my 119/110/61.5 setup will not have to be altered. I have 2 really old legacy receivers and the all MPEG 4 satellite isn't an option I don't want to pay for new receivers. UGH


If you've been around a while, there's a chance you might not have to pay for new receivers.


----------



## Paul Secic

Dario33 said:


> I'm lovin the Indi and Retro channels -- way to go Dish. :up:


They even have a MOVIE PLEX HD channel. Hopefully we'll get it too.


----------



## ehren

James Long said:


> If you want all the new HD a modification will be needed. Can you add a third dish to your setup to pick up 72 or 77?
> 
> The other option (I'm doing it) is to run two systems. I have an EA dish feeding my MPEG4 equipment and a second dish feeding my SD receivers. Unless there is SD on 61.5 that you want on your old equipment just replace the 61.5 dish with an EA dish.
> 
> This is assuming your HD locals are on 61.5. If not it gets more complicated.


My HD locals are on 61.5 but I get them thru QAM cable and antenna so that doesn't matter. I just need a long term solution so when I move my dishes I will only have to do this once. If I only have to move my 61.5 dish to 72 or 77 that is what I hope is the best solution. But now new HD is being uplinked to 61.5 so this is getting really screwed up.


----------



## scooper

ehren said:


> My HD locals are on 61.5 but I get them thru QAM cable and antenna so that doesn't matter. I just need a long term solution so when I move my dishes I will only have to do this once. If I only have to move my 61.5 dish to 72 or 77 that is what I hope is the best solution. But now new HD is being uplinked to 61.5 so this is getting really screwed up.


I think James Long's idea is probably your best solution until you retire those old legacy MPEG2 receivers - have Dish setup an Eastern Arc for the MPEG4 receivers and leave your 110/119 dish for the old receivers. One time service call until you retire the old stuff and want the Dish500 removed.


----------



## david_jr

ehren said:


> My HD locals are on 61.5 but I get them thru QAM cable and antenna so that doesn't matter. I just need a long term solution so when I move my dishes I will only have to do this once. If I only have to move my 61.5 dish to 72 or 77 that is what I hope is the best solution. But now new HD is being uplinked to 61.5 so this is getting really screwed up.


If you move 61.5 dish to 72 or 77 I believe you will lose more channels than you gain. Not all HD from 61.5 is on 72 and 77.


----------



## dbstv

Strange I am not getting BBCA HD and none of ther other mention below on the guide had it with eastern arc dish but dish swapped out that as I was getting none of Miami locals and now I have 119 110 and 61.5 dishpro + setup any ideas why ?



GrumpyBear said:


> :hurah:
> 
> Watching BBC America, looks Great right now.
> 
> 363 - Indieplex HD
> 365 - Retroplex HD
> 9430 - Tru TV HD
> 9450 - BBC America HD
> 9474 - E! HD
> 9482 - Hallmark (E)]
> 9483 - SportmanHD]
> 9512 - Showtime West HD
> 9520 - Fox Soccer Channel HD
> 
> All the map downs work too!!! Sportsman is mapped down to 285.


----------



## coldsteel

dbstv said:


> Strange I am not getting BBCA HD on the guide had it with eastern arc dish but dish swapped out that as I was getting none of Miami locals and now I have 119 110 and *61.5* dishpro + setup any ideas why ?


That's why. The new channels are not on 61.


----------



## dbstv

this really sucks what can I ask dishnet to do as my locals are on 110 and 119 were I am at we can not get 129 and love my HD channels


----------



## bnborg

dbstv said:


> this really sucks what can I ask dishnet to do as my locals are on 110 and 119 were I am at we can not get 129 and love my HD channels


I agree. I am in the same situation.


----------



## dbstv

I wonder if another dish 500 would it work to get 72 and 61.5 ??
that would fix my problem or have eastern arc dish together with dish 500 with 110/119


----------



## scooper

dbstv said:


> I wonder if another dish 500 would it work to get 77 and 61.5 ??
> that would fix my problem or have eastern arc dish together with dish 500 with 110/119


You might be able to get by with an Eastern Arc and either 110 or 119 as a wing (depending on which one your locals are on). I don't know what to tell you if it's both...


----------



## dbstv

the locals are both on 119 and 110 
110 is hd and 119 is Sd channels that are in HD and not ones that are not HD uplinked as yet example PBS which is only SD


----------



## scooper

dbstv said:


> the locals are both on 119 and 110
> 110 is hd and 119 is Sd channels that are in HD and not ones that are not HD uplinked as yet example PBS which is only SD


So - you would need a 5 slot solution - 61.5,72.7,77 (these are Eastern Arc) and 119 110 for locals - I think you are out of luck for now....
until Dish has space to put Miami on 61.5 (new satellite required)

If Dish would put the non-HD locals on 110 (where your HD locals are at) - then you could get by with the Eastern Arc / 110 wing solution. But as long as you have locals on both 110 and 119 - you're out of luck unless you can also get 129


----------



## dbstv

what is I can use the eastern arc dish just using the ports for 72/61.5 and dish 500 110/119 with dpp 44 switch I think that can work


----------



## scooper

dbstv said:


> what is I can use the eastern arc dish just using the ports for 72/61.5 and dish 500 110/119 with dpp 44 switch I think that can work


One of the tech guys has said that you can use a Dish 500 to see 61.5 / 72.7 - it isn't optimal, but it would do what you're asking. Or - have dedicated 61.5 and 72.7 dishes and use them with that DPP44 switch with 110/119 Dish500 .

You MIGHT be able to use the EA LNB like you said with the DPP44.


----------



## edw

...sorry if this has been talked to death, but...a friend who has Time Warner just discovered that he has Turner Classic Movies in HD...will we ever get it?...


----------



## dbstv

Maybe if and when they done testing the new sat and move it down

We then can get more channels


----------



## edw

...it's strange that even the TCM web site makes no mention of HD (as far as I could tell)...


----------



## dbstv

As confirmed by representatives from Turner, TCM HD is now up and available for distribution. 

Update:
Initial carriage, at a minimum, will be on Cablevision, with Comcast and TWC signed up. Expect to find TCM HD on your multichannel provider as they expand their HD offerings


----------



## kucharsk

If I remember correctly, TCM currently has no HD content; all programming on TCM HD is currently upconverted.

There's a rather large thread on TCM HD over at AVS Forum:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1152849


----------



## dttruax

Has anyone had luck with the EA migration in the Atlanta area? Right now I'm on 110/119/61.5 since I can only get 129 in the winter due to LOS issues (ie, leaves growing in on a couple trees blocking the signal in the summer). I'm not sure which satellite the Atlanta locals are on except that some are in HD on 61.5 so I don't think I'd be losing too many of them if switching the the EA. I think migrating would be good for me due to the trees around my house since 77 and 72 are higher on the horizon. Would also probably let me have my dish on my roof instead of in my front yard also.


----------



## bnborg

I finally bit the bullet and subscribed to the support plan. I did this when I called to complain about not getting my HD locals. They told me it would cost me $95 for the service call if I didn't have it.

A Dish installer came out the next day and replaced my 110/119+61.5 setup with a 1000.2. Now I get all the new HD channels.


----------



## 3colors

Question, I'm going to be a new subscriber in the NYC area.

Is there anything I need specify to make sure I receive all the new HD channels and possibly future ones (new satellite)?


----------



## david_jr

3colors said:


> Question, I'm going to be a new subscriber in the NYC area.
> 
> Is there anything I need specify to make sure I receive all the new HD channels and possibly future ones (new satellite)?


A pure Eastern Arc setup should get you everything including new and future HD.


----------



## oscar1998

Intertech in the Buffalo area stinks! For the past two months I have been trying to get the new HD channels but they couldn't do it because we were in the eastern arc. I saw the new additional HD channels that were added yesterday so I called dishnework and thay said that there would be a $15.00 charge and they would be happy to add the 1000.2 dish. They would then allow me to get the additional Hd channels. The serviceman came and said "starting tomorrow we will do this for new installs only and we don"t know when we will do this for existing customers. Hows that for service?


----------



## puckwithahalo

oscar1998 said:


> Intertech in the Buffalo area stinks! For the past two months I have been trying to get the new HD channels but they couldn't do it because we were in the eastern arc. I saw the new additional HD channels that were added yesterday so I called dishnework and thay said that there would be a $15.00 charge and they would be happy to add the 1000.2 dish. They would then allow me to get the additional Hd channels. The serviceman came and said "starting tomorrow we will do this for new installs only and we don"t know when we will do this for existing customers. Hows that for service?


What model dish do you have right now?


----------



## ShapeShifter

puckwithahalo said:


> What model dish do you have right now?


I'll guess he has the same Dish 500 with a 61.5 wing dish that they put up for me a couple years ago. I've had no issues with Intertech, but then I haven't had to have any dealings with them since the initial installation.

I'm curious what exactly they are going to do for oscar1998, as I'm in the same boat as he, as we are pretty much stuck with a split-arc setup in order to get all of the local channels. If we go pure EA, we'll lose some of the SD locals that are not available in HD on 61.5. Maybe they'll replace the 500 with a 1000.2 to add 129, yet keep the 61.5 wing dish to keep the HD locals?


----------



## Michael P

> If we go pure EA, we'll lose some of the SD locals that are not available in HD on 61.5.


All the channels on 119/110 are also on 72/77 in MPEG4 (so it's no good if you have non VIP receivers activated on your account).


----------



## ShapeShifter

Michael P said:


> All the channels on 119/110 are also on 72/77 in MPEG4 (so it's no good if you have non VIP receivers activated on your account).


While that may be true for national channels, and it may be true for local channels in markets that have been migrated to the Eastern Arc, I do not believe that's true for _*all*_ channels. While it's on the East coast, Buffalo is one local market (I'm sure there are others) that are not part of the Eastern Arc, and a significant portion of the local stations are not available on any of the EA birds (only the major HD locals are on 61.5, the remaining locals are only on 110/119.)

So if a person in one of these markets were to switch to a pure EA setup, they could lose a few local stations -- how important those stations may be will vary by subscriber. And it may cause E* to hesitate condoning such a change as it means cutting off some channels for which a subscriber is paying. This may cause the subscriber to later complain that they are not receiving those channels (if they later become important to the subscriber.) This is why I'm curious what sort of configuration oscar is going to get, I want to see how E* and the installer resolve this conflict.


----------



## scooper

Buffaloe NY and some other markets are screwed by this Eastern Arc / Western Arc. If Dish had a solution that would do 5 slots at once, it would solve that - but I don't think that exists right now.
If it was ONLY a 110, then an Eastern arc with a 110 wing would work nicely, but at least one was also on 119.

Maybe when Dish gets E15 at 61.5, things can get set right for these oddballs.


----------



## ShapeShifter

scooper said:


> ...for these oddballs.


Hey! I resemble that remark!  :yesman:


----------



## RasputinAXP

scooper said:


> If Dish had a solution that would do 5 slots at once, it would solve that - but I don't think that exists right now.


I would say a single dish 5-slot solution is nigh impossible. The two arcs point in very different directions.


----------



## James Long

RasputinAXP said:


> I would say a single dish 5-slot solution is nigh impossible. The two arcs point in very different directions.


I have an eastern arc dish for my HD receivers and a western arc dish for my SD receivers. The western arc dish runs through a DPP44 that I had before I got eastern arc. The HD receivers are fed straight from the eastern arc LNBs. I use the input on the eastern arc dish to add one of the transponders from the other dish ... because I can. I've also added a DP21 on the feed to my 211 ... which gives it five satellites (three received on eastern arc, one added on the eastern arc's LNB switch and a second added by the DP21) ... because I can. The western arc equipment came from the original install ... before eastern arc. It was just a case of wiring it all together.

Two dishes was the norm for a long time ... a mixed setup like mine (which could be 100% separated HD vs SD in my case) is complicated. If you are all MPEG4 and just need to add 119 or 110 to eastern arc or one of the eastern arc satellites to a full western arc setup the second dish could be a single LNB. Pick the complete arc that gives you the most and add the fourth orbital that fills in the gap.


----------



## scooper

Latest from tsmacro - additions to Eastern Arc - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=176051
Includes Buffalo NY!


----------



## scooper

RasputinAXP said:


> I would say a single dish 5-slot solution is nigh impossible. The two arcs point in very different directions.


Single dish 5 slot is impossible. - too much sky to try to cover.

5 slots (over multiple dishes)- James says he has a setup that works -

But it's not something I would expect Dish to do on a "normal" install either...


----------



## RasputinAXP

James Long said:


> Two dishes was the norm for a long time ... a mixed setup like mine (which could be 100% separated HD vs SD in my case) is complicated. If you are all MPEG4 and just need to add 119 or 110 to eastern arc or one of the eastern arc satellites to a full western arc setup the second dish could be a single LNB. Pick the complete arc that gives you the most and add the fourth orbital that fills in the gap.


Right, I'm fully aware of the two-dish 5 slot possibility, but what I said was _single dish_ 5 slot...



scooper said:


> Single dish 5 slot is impossible. - too much sky to try to cover.
> 
> 5 slots (over multiple dishes)- James says he has a setup that works -
> 
> But it's not something I would expect Dish to do on a "normal" install either...


Exactly my point.


----------



## James Long

RasputinAXP said:


> Right, I'm fully aware of the two-dish 5 slot possibility, but what I said was _single dish_ 5 slot...


You could put together a toroidal dish ...


Two dishes has to be easier to set up than individual LNBs on that.

The better solution would be to have DISH put the missing SDs over on to eastern arc. There were a few channels added over there a couple of weeks ago. DISH needs to finish the job.


----------



## RasputinAXP

and I said _nigh-impossible_, much like The Tick is nigh-invulnerable...


----------



## 3colors

what's the best way to insure getting a 722k? tell them to make a note during ordering process?


----------



## phrelin

3colors said:


> what's the best way to insure getting a 722k? tell them to make a note during ordering process?


Order an OTA module. Unless your getting a 922, the module is only usable in a 722k.


----------



## bhoy67

I have been a Dish customer for around four years now and I tried to get the upgrade in order to get the new HD channels (I am currently 61.5/110/119 in Phiadelphia) a couple of weeks ago. I was told no problem, they would send someone out to do the upgrade but I would have to agree to sign up for another two years. I refused and they said well we can't help you then. I saw earlier someone suggested an email to the CEO, so I tried that but received no reply. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## coldsteel

bhoy67 said:


> I have been a Dish customer for around four years now and I tried to get the upgrade in order to get the new HD channels (I am currently 61.5/110/119 in Phiadelphia) a couple of weeks ago. I was told no problem, they would send someone out to do the upgrade but I would have to agree to sign up for another two years. I refused and they said well we can't help you then. I saw earlier someone suggested an email to the CEO, so I tried that but received no reply. Anyone else having this problem?


You must need to replace MPEG-2 receivers to switch to Eastern Arc. Just the dish swap itself would not require a new commitment.


----------



## srrobinson2

I have been a Dish customer for 10+ years, so not sure if that makes any difference...

I called 888-701-8965 and requested the Eastern Arc Service. They sent a guy out who worked for hours in the rain to remove two older dishes and replace with the new 1000.4. He did a great job!

I have two 622 receivers and the HD subscription.


----------

